# My Journey to the NABBA Britain Finals



## 3752

It would seem the day has arrived where i must put away the hob nobs and yet again scrutinise everything i eat and drink 

today is the first day of my 2010 contest prep, the first show is in 14 weeks time the NABBA West Britain which is on the 25th of April in Exeter...

i have never dieted for more than 12 weeks to a qualifier so this will be interesting but we feel and by we i mean Harold Marrillier (IFBB Pro) my coach that these 2 extra weeks will give me that crisp condition i need whilst holding the muscle i have....

so as of this morning i am weighing 227lbs i was 235lbs 2 weeks ago but due to a severe loss of appetite i have dropped a few pounds.....

my BF% is approx 15% again this has dropped a few percent since going back on cycle.....

so the diet is as of today the following

Protein - 325g

Carbs - 275g

Fats - 70g

Calories - 3030

due to my job and the fact i work away from home living out of hotels at least 2-3 night a week Harold preps me by giving me Macro numbers to which i put together meals depending on where i am....

today's diet:

Meal 1 - Oats, 1 apple, 2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - chicken, baked spud

Meal 3 - chicken, baked spud

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, small banana, 50g PB

Meal 5 - Extreme B&R + BCAA;s

Meal 6 - Yellow fin tuna, Green veg, Pineapple ring

the only gear i am on at the moment is:

1g Cyp EW

3iu Nutropin AQ ED

2 x T3/T4 mix tabs ED

20mg Aromasin ED

40mcg Clen 2 days on/2 days off

Training tonight:

Chest:

Pec-Deck 4 sets x 15 reps

Incline smith press 4 x 15 reps

Seated machine press 4 sets x 15 reps

Cable X Overs 4 sets 15 reps

Biceps:

Preacher curls 5 x 15 reps.....

i had to lower the weight i pressed and end the bicep workout due to an injury on my forearms from Grappling last week in MMA class, the pain is in the muscle on the out elbow at the top of the forearm and it fukcing kills.....

and so it begins......


----------



## Guest

Good luck will be a very good read as was the last one!


----------



## dixie normus

All the best with this! I don't envy you having to diet on the road. That must make it harder?


----------



## rs007

Paul - whats your thoughts on the T3/T4 so early on, especially since you have factored in a couple of extra weeks this time?

I suppose this is a bit of a rhetorical question, since I have started my T3 already, but then I am a fat cnut :lol:

Just wondering if you are concerned with potential muscle loss over the long haul, by bringing this in so early on.

Oh, are you doing cardio from the get go? If so, what, and how much?


----------



## 3752

dixie normus said:


> All the best with this! I don't envy you having to diet on the road. That must make it harder?


been doing it for 10yrs so used to it mate although it does make a few things tricky...



rs007 said:


> Paul - whats your thoughts on the T3/T4 so early on, especially since you have factored in a couple of extra weeks this time?
> 
> I suppose this is a bit of a rhetorical question, since I have started my T3 already, but then I am a fat cnut :lol:
> 
> Just wondering if you are concerned with potential muscle loss over the long haul, by bringing this in so early on.
> 
> Oh, are you doing cardio from the get go? If so, what, and how much?


in my last set of bloods it showed that my thyroid had been effected by the stress i went through last year this is the main reason for using it now in total it is 25mcg of T3 and 100mcg T4....

no Cardio at the moment mate Harold wants to see what the diet will bring after a cpl of years break from competing it will be back in the next few weeks.....


----------



## rs007

Ahhhh right - so to some degree you are correcting an imbalance with the thyroid meds?

Re cardio - you are starting from quite a lean standpoint arent you? Pics?


----------



## 3752

rs007 said:


> Ahhhh right - so to some degree you are correcting an imbalance with the thyroid meds?


yes mate but an inbalance from the stress i suffered after the health issues last year not from prevouise use.....



rs007 said:


> Re cardio - you are starting from quite a lean standpoint arent you? Pics?


i certainly do not consider myself lean the pics will come in a few weeks although iw will mail you a private one to help you go to sleep at night:thumb:


----------



## Ser

Pscarb said:


> yes mate but an inbalance from the stress i suffered after the health issues last year not from prevouise use.....
> 
> *i certainly do not consider myself lean the pics will come in a few weeks although iw will mail you a private one to help you go to sleep at night* :thumb:


I have been suffering terrible insomnia lately:whistling:


----------



## rs007

Pscarb said:


> i certainly do not consider myself lean the pics will come in a few weeks although iw will mail you a private one to help you go to sleep at night:thumb:


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

I'll be up all night clicking refresh if you don't you know :lol:

In all seriousness, going to be watching this close, see what I can pinch for myself 

Looking forward to see you this year, hopefully getting all the way to that Uni stage mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ser

Don't do the uni this year ffs! This was the year we were gonna miss going down!!!!!

Off to re-plan the finances:cursing: Knickers and airhorn at the ready!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

This should be intresting, subbed to this


----------



## Guest

Pscarb said:


> so the diet is as of today the following
> 
> Protein - 325g
> 
> Carbs - 275g
> 
> Fats - 70g
> 
> Calories - 3030


Good luck to you Paul:thumbup1:

Just out of curiousity, how will the macro breakdown above change over the progression of your prep?


----------



## Mikazagreat

Interesting, will be following that.


----------



## RACK

Good luck mate! Will be good to follow this.

As for the muscles near the elbow I had the same problem when doing MMA, cryogel helped with the ache


----------



## 3752

rs007 said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> I'll be up all night clicking refresh if you don't you know :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness, going to be watching this close, see what I can pinch for myself
> 
> Looking forward to see you this year, hopefully getting all the way to that Uni stage mate :thumbup1:


pinch away mate.....stepping on the Uni stage would be a nice end to the year, i have qualified 3 times but nver thought i was good enough to compete for the top 6 but then i had never been to the Uni until last year and after seeing the show i feel nailed i can make the top 6.....



ZEUS said:


> Good luck to you Paul:thumbup1:
> 
> Just out of curiousity, how will the macro breakdown above change over the progression of your prep?


i cannot answer this mate, not that i don't want to just don't know....i do know that we will add cardio before stripping food away from the diet.....



RACK said:


> Good luck mate! Will be good to follow this.
> 
> As for the muscles near the elbow I had the same problem when doing MMA, cryogel helped with the ache


yea this has become a real pain now, hurts alot when driving as well.....i don't think i will be doing much MMA whilst dieting


----------



## 3752

Mrs Weeman said:


> Don't do the uni this year ffs! This was the year we were gonna miss going down!!!!!
> 
> Off to re-plan the finances:cursing: Knickers and airhorn at the ready!!!!!! :bounce:


So now i am really nervous about stepping out on stage:thumb:


----------



## RACK

I had a lot of physio on mine and still didn't help. 1g of ibuprofen just about got me through a 90min session but the pain came at the end. It also made me arm shake a lot and I couldn't grip.

Hope it's not too bad mate as I know how addictive MMA is and I still say it's the best and most fun cardio.

On the prep note, do you just have your chicken plain or do you use any flavors on it?


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> no Cardio at the moment mate Harold wants to see what the diet will bring after a cpl of years break from competing it will be back in the next few weeks.....


Ohh interesting.... no cardio...can I try that? :whistling:

Best of luck Paul


----------



## Incredible Bulk

all the best paul

i had bicep/elbow issues from arm bars during my time in MMA, just as bad as a wrecked adam's apple after a RNC lol.

what is your cardio preferance?


----------



## DB

Good luck Paul! I'll get my journal up in a couple of weeks!


----------



## matt p

All the best Paul, i'm dieting for the NABBA West so i'll see you there, i've been dieting 2 weeks already and so far all seems on track!

I have packed in my mma, for the reasons you are going through at the momment! it dont matter if you tell your partner to go easy, one hyperextension and ur fcukd!

i'll be following this with intrest!!!!


----------



## Linny

Looking forwards to following this! Smash it Paul


----------



## JAY-EL

Good luck mate with everything always enjoy your journals , very honest !

And I look forward to seeing you on stage at the Britain! :thumbup1:


----------



## Munch

I read through your 2009 thread with great interest and its clear to all that you have the necessary support around you from friends and family. Im sure that makes the 2 hours of cardio a day seem little bit less painful!!

Best of luck with the prep Paul - just pretend Nandos doesnt exist. Come to think of it - we would all be in a much better fcuking condition year round if they didnt!!!


----------



## 3752

cheers guys and Girl lol your support is much appreciated....



RACK said:


> On the prep note, do you just have your chicken plain or do you use any flavors on it?


i use Worcester sauce or carb free Bar-B-Q



Kate1976 said:


> Ohh interesting.... no cardio...can I try that? :whistling:
> 
> Best of luck Paul


in a word no..... 



Incredible Bulk said:


> what is your cardio preferance?


either treadmill or X-trainer



DB said:


> Good luck Paul! I'll get my journal up in a couple of weeks!


nice one Baz look forward to seeing you on a NABBA Stage

Another good day today mainly because i have been working from home. i am away in Heathrow tomorrow although a little different nothing to bad but i am up north all next week now that will be challenging but i think the sprouted wheat bread will come in very handy.....

Diet:

Meal 1 - Oats/Grapes/Extreme protein

Meal 2 - Basmati Rice/Chicken

Meal 3 - Basmati Rice/Chicken

Meal 4 - Extreme Protein/Banana/BCAA's+Glutamine

Meal 5 - Build & Recover/BCAA's+Glutamine

Meal 6 - whole egg omelette/low fat cheese/veg

training today was Back and rear delts...

Wide grip pulldowns

2 sets 15 reps

2 sets 12 reps

Seated row

4 sets 10 reps (lowered the reps as my back twinged)

Underhand grip Pulldowns

2 sets 15 reps

2 sets 12 reps

Partial deadlifts

4 sets 12 reps

Reverse Peck-Deck

4 sets 12 reps

Rope straight arm pulls

3 sets 15 reps

had an excellent pump my back felt totally blasted....

i have had a few cramps today from the clen i need to buy some taurine at the weekend to avoid this as Clen strips taurine from the body.....

will be training at Castles gym tomorrow night with Charlie25 hubby Jay he wants to train legs with me... :thumb:


----------



## Ser

Pscarb said:


> So now i am really nervous about stepping out on stage:thumb:


If its eerily quiet and you don't have a pair of pants land on stage whilst you are up there......you know i'm keeping your wife 'company' MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA:thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

How far up north you coming mate?


----------



## 3752

Ser why thank you so thoughtful of you.... 

John i will be in North Wales then Huddersfeild


----------



## RACK

Not too far away from me mate at Huddersfield.


----------



## Galtonator

GOOD luck big fella where do you get the no carb bbq sauce from?


----------



## CharlieC25

Pscarb said:


> It would seem the day has arrived where i must put away the *hob nobs* and yet again scrutinise everything i eat and drink


You're a git... :lol:


----------



## avril

post those hob nobs up to me paul....xxxxx


----------



## ares1

avril said:


> post those hob nobs up to me paul....xxxxx


Damn beaten to it...

its ok - you can have the hob nobs, ill get a hob nob milkshake later instead :thumb: they probably werent even chocolate coated "gourmet" ones...

Good luck Paul & thanks for keeping a journal


----------



## 3752

RACK said:


> Not too far away from me mate at Huddersfield.


no mate not at all next time i am up there i will give you a shout as this time i have no spare time....



Galtonator said:


> GOOD luck big fella where do you get the no carb bbq sauce from?


low carb megastore on the net mate


----------



## RACK

Thanks mate, it'll be much appreciated  Although I'll cross my fingers it's not a leg day!!


----------



## 3752

i was away in heathrow last night so trained at castles gym in Windsor i was fortunate to have Carly's (Charlie25) hubby join me for a little leg session......  oh we laughed and when i say we i mean me and Carly.......as Jay does not handle pain very well..... 

Quads:

Leg Extensions 5 sets 15 reps

Pscarb leg press

Leg Extensions FST-7

Quads:

Lying leg curl 5 sets 15 reps

Walking lunges 3 sets

Calf's:

Donkey calf machine 4 sets 15 reps (had to stop these though due to cramp from the clen)

i think Jay loved the workout could not as him as every time he took a step he said ouch....lol

diet was good yesterday managed to eat all my meals, the hotel i stayed in do a Steak & chicken meal so had that with veg for my last meal....

today was a little different though....i had a protein shake and 100g of sprouted wheat bread for meal one then it went downhill from there due to driving and phone calls whilst on the road.....i reckon by the end of today i would of managed to get 150g of the carbs and 40g of the fats in opposed to the 275g and 70g i should be.....although due to the fact i have some test tube shots of protein in my glove box i managed to get all my protein in.....no training today so not overly worried.....


----------



## chrisj22

Best of luck, Paul.

Glad you're doing a journal.


----------



## 3752

had a very busy day at work today trying to get my head round a new database and autoCAD representation......so i was glad to get to the gym tonight......

Training:

Shoulders:

DB side raise FST-7

Mill press 4 sets 15 reps

Reverse Peck-Deck 4 sets 12 reps

Seated press 4 sets 15 reps

Triceps: i had to again cut this short due to tendonitis of the elbow

V-bar press-down 3 sets 10 reps

one arm cable kickbacks 3 sets 10 reps

Rope flares 3 sets 10 reps....

so the end of the week and day 5 completed on the diet feeling pretty good had no real cravings but to be fair i never do as i think about if i lose then that cheat i had that was not planned is the reason why i lost.....

Meal 1 - 3 slices whole meal bread/8 egg whites/4 yolks

Meal 2 - 200g home made turkey burgers/265g sweet spud

Meal 3 - 200g home made turkey burgers/265g sweet spud

Meal 4 - 75g oats/2 scoops whey

Meal 5 - 1 serving Extreme Build and Recover/BCAA's and Glutamine

Meal 6 - 6 egg whites/3 yolks/75g Kol-Les cheese/Veg

i still feel weird not doing cardio whilst dieting but that might change after i weigh in tomorrow morning.....


----------



## Jay.32

Pscarb said:


> i was away in heathrow last night so trained at castles gym in Windsor i was fortunate to have Carly's (Charlie25) hubby join me for a little leg session......  oh we laughed and when i say we i mean me and Carly.......as Jay does not handle pain very well.....
> 
> Quads:
> 
> Leg Extensions 5 sets 15 reps
> 
> Pscarb leg press
> 
> Leg Extensions FST-7
> 
> Quads:
> 
> Lying leg curl 5 sets 15 reps
> 
> Walking lunges 3 sets
> 
> Calf's:
> 
> Donkey calf machine 4 sets 15 reps (had to stop these though due to cramp from the clen)
> 
> i think Jay loved the workout could not as him as every time he took a step he said ouch....lol
> 
> diet was good yesterday managed to eat all my meals, the hotel i stayed in do a Steak & chicken meal so had that with veg for my last meal....
> 
> today was a little different though....i had a protein shake and 100g of sprouted wheat bread for meal one then it went downhill from there due to driving and phone calls whilst on the road.....i reckon by the end of today i would of managed to get 150g of the carbs and 40g of the fats in opposed to the 275g and 70g i should be.....although due to the fact i have some test tube shots of protein in my glove box i managed to get all my protein in.....no training today so not overly worried.....


 Paul as your on the road most of the time with work, you must have to train at what ever Gym your close too. Does that bother you or affect your routine?


----------



## 3752

no mate not at all in fact i actually like it, i keep myself to myself headphones, hoody and cap and just get the job done and i am back at the hotel......i have trained in some great gyms i would not of normally had the chance to train in and with that met some great guys along the way.....


----------



## 3752

Greekgoddess said:


> How on earth do you find time to do your own prep when you are travelling all over and prepping so many clients for competitions? You must be the busiest guy on this site.......do you have extra hours in your day????


time is a premium just ask my wife.....lol

i love my job it does allow both me and Jenny to have our own space through the week.....

yes prepping others takes alot of my time more so at the moment as they are all starting out but again i do enjoy it alot i am sure the 8 i have on my books at the moment will take alot of my time up especially seeing as half of them are bloody women.....lol

glad you like the journal....


----------



## weeman

Pscarb said:


> time is a premium just ask my wife.....lol
> 
> i love my job it does allow both me and Jenny to have our own space through the week.....
> 
> yes prepping others takes alot of my time more so at the moment as they are all starting out but again i do enjoy it alot i am sure the 8 i have on my books at the moment will take alot of my time up especially seeing as half of them are bloody women.....lol
> 
> glad you like the journal....


Wacthing this like a hawk tho may not be posting much mate,just soaking things up,your journals in the past was one of the what i class as 'high end amateur athletes' journals i ever followed when i wanted to step on stage for the first time,and the reason for it was the same as it is now,your honest,brief and list everything regards drug and diet methods.

Also your quite open in your thoughts and mood when documenting,wich is a nice insight for others who dont know any better and those of us who can relate. 

Cant wait to see the pics mate,tho not for the same reasons as the mrs circles this journal like a vulture:lol:


----------



## 3752

cheers Bri it des mean alot to get this type of feedback buddy.....i see no point in a journal if you don't document your feelings that include your ups and downs i can be certain over the next few months there will be loads of upa and downs....lol

the pics will get taken in a week or so....you can tell Ser there is only one pic out there of my in the buff and that one i posted on RG years ago.......lol


----------



## pea head

Will be keeping my eye on this Paul,good read,and best of luck with the prep buddy.


----------



## RACK

Thanks for the plan mate. Started it this morning


----------



## 3752

nice one John.....

i am away up north this week so training away from home the first real test on this diet....

i trained with my good friend Sully yesterday at his gym, Sully is going to be competing with me in class 4 at the Britain this year after qualifying at the UK show last year.....i will be prepping him for that show....which brings me to an issue i have been asked about of late and that is prepping two people for the same show.....some who seem to have very little grasp on what it takes to compete seem to think that prepping 2 people for the same show is wrong.....i ask these idiots why?? what happened when they prepped 2 people for the same show....? oops no they haven't they just have an opinion on something they know jack about....maybe the next time these individuals have an oppinion on something they know sh1t about they think what effect it has on others.........sorry rant over....

ok so i trained Chest with Sully had a great session did not train biceps due to my tendonitis finished the session with 30min cardio unfortunately i could not do the 45min due to having to get off to a client meeting......

i packed all my meals into Tupperware before i set off yesterday morning so diet was as it would of been at home......

today has been a little different, i bought 2 cooked spit roasted chickens last night and sliced them up this morning to 2 meals combined these with 100g of Sprouted wheat bread.....after oats in the morning things where going fine until a meeting ran over so had to make do with w protein shot and peanut butter for my 4th and 5th meal......

had a good Back workout tonight although i had to lower the weight used due again to my tendonitis....

tomorrow is going to be a easier day as i have bought a load of Oats so simple sachet so most of my meals will be Oats/Protein and PB.....

i forgot to say that i weighed Sunday as that was more like a week on the diet and had actually dropped the 3lbs last week rather than the 1lb it said on Saturday.....so 6days 3lbs....this should increase this week as i have (under instruction from H) placed 45min cardio Mon-Fri which to be fair i feel better for....

very tired tonight so time for bed....


----------



## mal

looks like the tendonitis is realy hampering your training.are you doing anything about that?


----------



## Jacko89

Just noticed your journal mate, i'm gunna follow this. Can't wait to see how you look, good luck matey :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

mal said:


> looks like the tendonitis is realy hampering your training.are you doing anything about that?


yea i have some cream i got from the states and it does help yesterday morning i could not grasp the wheel of my car until i had stopped and applied the cream....i am going to order some Cissus this week as well....


----------



## RACK

I got some Mega Cissus from Myprotein and that helped quite a bit Paul.


----------



## 3752

RACK said:


> I got some Mega Cissus from Myprotein and that helped quite a bit Paul.


yea i have been told about this and may order it


----------



## noel

http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/sauces-and-spices?page=2

not a hijack but good place for low carb sauces etc etc for anyone dieting....


----------



## Galtonator

Pscarb said:


> no mate not at all next time i am up there i will give you a shout as this time i have no spare time....
> 
> low carb megastore on the net mate


Thanks Paul will be following your journal as they are always very in depth


----------



## CharlieC25

Pscarb said:


> i was away in heathrow last night so trained at castles gym in Windsor i was fortunate to have Carly's (Charlie25) hubby join me for a little leg session......  oh we laughed and when i say we i mean me and Carly.......as Jay does not handle pain very well.....


Hehe yes very amusing night... for me! Jay was in quite a bit of pain the next day haha glad all is going well, looking forward to seeing the fat pics **cough cough** sorry I mean progress pics


----------



## 3752

sorry i have not been able to update the log daily this week but been mega busy at work with little to no tinternet access in the evening.....

due to me being away this week i trained Mon through to Thursday so having today and the weekend off from the gym......

Wednesday i trained legs in N Wales and i was nearly sick which believe me is a rare thing for me but an indication the diet is starting to grip......

Quads:

Leg exstensions FST-7

Leg press Pscarb style

Leg exstensions 4 x 15 reps

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl Pscarb style....

walking lunges 3 sets of 10 strides per leg

i pushed the weight up tonight for what reason i have no clue.....i then went on and nearly fell off the back of the treadmill and failed to walk properly for the first 10min....lol

Thursday i trained over in Huddersfield in the gym i first went to back when i was 18 and started training...Maloney's...

it is the same gym i mean the exact same  i trained with a very good friend of mine who i have not seen for 6yrs which was great to catch up.....

we trained arms it was supposed to be shoulders but i was not aware that he had his shoulder replaced 3yrs ago......

Biceps:

Cable curls FST-7

DB curl 4 sets 15 reps

Preacher curls 4 sets 15 reps

Triceps:

Straight bar pressdowns 4 sets 15 reps

Rope exstensions 4 sets 15 reps

Reverse grip bench press 5 sets 12 reps

followed by 45min cardio......

drove for 6hrs today to get home and after 5 days away from home whilst dieting i was happy to be at home, so very tired tonight...it is nearly midnight and i have just finished my cardio session....

diet this week has been good, i get asked alot how i maintain my diet when away from home living in hotels...

i normally only use a few types of foods...

Oats so Simple

Whey

Couscous

Smoked Tuna

Prawns

Peanut butter

for example my diet for the last few days has been generally this...

Meal 1 - 3 packs of Oats so Simple/2 scoops extreme whey/half an apple

Meal 2 - 60g couscous/2 tins of smoked tuna

Meal 3 - 60g couscous/2 tins of smoked tuna

Meal 4 - 2 scoops extreme whey/50g Peanut butter

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R

Meal 6 - either fillet steak(if hotel has a decent restaurant and they do room service) or 2 packs of king prawns.

i will be weighing in the morning so depending on the drop will depend if nandos is on the menu for lunch......


----------



## Guest

Hey Paul

Have you always done FST-7 to start a bodypart? I am interested to here your opinion because I usually do it as my last exercise for a bodypart...


----------



## 3752

ZEUS said:


> Hey Paul
> 
> Have you always done FST-7 to start a bodypart? I am interested to here your opinion because I usually do it as my last exercise for a bodypart...


no mate i started using it at the end but found for some bodyparts i prefer to begin with this style.....


----------



## Guest

Pscarb said:


> no mate i started using it at the end but found for some bodyparts i prefer to begin with this style.....


Cheers:thumbup1:

I have never tried that approach, but I am not opposed to it for something different. My only concern would be expelling to much energy, and then having my heavier compounds suffer...


----------



## 3752

i will work round it, i see no issue with the prep at this point maybe if i was 2 weeks out it would hinder posing but then i don't plan my routine until the night before...


----------



## rayvonn

All the best for this year paul, I will follow this journal closely as your one of the bodybuilders I respect most for your honesty, hard work and knowledge.

Plus obviously your physique is excellent looking forward to your pics.

cheers ash


----------



## Big JMJ

How you doing mate, good to see things are going well. We still on for next saturday? If so what body part are WE going batter? :whistling:


----------



## PRL

Good Luck Paul.


----------



## 3752

had a good weekend plenty of relaxing with the family.....i had to buy some new scales on saturday as mine went up 4lbs everytime i stood on them 

travelled up to heathrow today so trained at castles...

excellant gym had a great workout...

Chest:

Peck-Deck FST-7

Incline Smith press 4 sets 12 reps

Seated flat press 3 sets 10 reps

Dips 4 sets 12 reps

i raised the weight tonight so had to lower the reps a little....

Abs:

incline twist crunch 4 sets 15 reps...

Cardio 45min treadmill

diet today was good as i packed my food this morning before i left home.....


----------



## 3752

PRL said:


> Good Luck Paul.


cheers Pete, hope your good mate?

i travelled back from Heathrow yesterday and was working until 10pm so did not get to the gym but did do the 45min on the treadmill at home before i retired at 1.00am......

today has been much better diet and training all sorted.....

Meal 1 - 3 whole eggs/6 whites + 3 slices wholemeal toast

Meal 2 - 325g spud/225g chicken

Meal 3 - 325g spud/225g chicken

Meal 4 - 325g spud/2 scoops whey

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey (put whey instead of B&R in shaker by mistake)

Meal 6 - 4 whole eggs/4 whites/50g Kol Less cheese/Veg

it was Back day today and because i had had a decent day eating i was reasonably pumped for the gym so had a good workout....

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets 12 reps

Seated Row 4 sets 12 reps

Partial deads 4 sets 12 reps

Underhand grip pulldowns 4 sets 12 reps

Rope pullovers 3 sets 12

Rear Delts:

Reverse peck-Deck 4 sets 12 reps

Face pulls 3 sets 12 reps

Abs:

Hanging straight leg raise 4 sets 15

i will be doing my cardio tonight in about 30minutes.....

i decided to raise the weight slightly so i dropped the reps to 12...

i took delivery of Haney Rambod new DVD about his FST-7 style of training today so will be watching that and placing some of his theory's into practice


----------



## Jem

Your brekkie looks nice:drool: I've got 24 eggs in the fridge - am I going to get to eat them or should I give them away :confused1: :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

Pscarb said:


> i took delivery of Haney Rambod new DVD about his FST-7 style of training today so will be watching that and placing some of his theory's into practice


You mean using me as your guinea pig


----------



## Groid

Thank you so much for posting a journal paul, Your a terrific inspiration to me hope to compete some time in the next 5 years and my knowledge grows significantly each time i read your posts.


----------



## 3752

glad you get something from my ramblings buddy.....

was very fukced last night so did not have the patience to update....

Thursday was arms i am separating them this week as i am training shoulders with Big JMJ from here tomorrow in Plymouth....

Arms:

EZ curl FST-7

Preacher curl 4 sets 15 reps

Cable curls 4 sets 12 reps

Pressdowns 4 sets 12 resp

Reverse grip pulldowns 4 sets 12 reps

Overhead exstensions FST-7

i have a pair of multi-grip handles which really hit the triceps any one who has ever used these will know what i mean.....

i messed up on my diet yesterday again due to work i could not eat my planned meals so had to settle with a protein shot and peanut butter by the end of the day i missed 75g of carbs which is normally not an issue as i can diet on low carbs.....or should i say i could as i nearly passed out on the treadmill last night at 10pm......lesson learnt i think  (any of my clients reading this do hat i say not what i do  )

Friday.....

diet was better today and i needed it as it was leg day 

Meal 1 - 75g Oats/50g apple/2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 2&3 - 62.5g Basmati rice/250g chicken breast/1tbsp olive oil

Meal 4 - 2 scoops of extreme protein/100g sprouted wheat bread

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R+BCAA's

Meal 6 - 250g Lean Beef/Veg

No cardio tonight as i have a slight niggle on my knee again after doing lunges so will do the cardio in the morning.....

Legs:

Leg exstensions FST-7

Leg Press Pscarb style (6 plates a side felt very strong)

Leg exstensions 5 sets 15 reps

Lying leg curl Pscarb style

Walking Lunges 4 sets 10 steps each leg

so the end of yet another week and 11 more to go, i am definitely feeling the pinch this week though...

well i have finally exchanged on the new house move in date is the weekend of the West Britain.  this sh1t just gets better.....lol


----------



## Linny

What are multi-grip handles Paul?, searched on-line but can't find them lol


----------



## XL

Really enjoying reading this. Have subbed for future reference.

Also,



Linny said:


> What are multi-grip handles Paul?, searched on-line but can't find them lol


----------



## Big JMJ

Thursday was arms i am separating them this week as i am training shoulders with Big JMJ from here tomorrow in Plymouth....

Thanks for the session yesterday mate - Another good one!

For everyone reading this - I was lucky enough to have a sneak preview of Paul, OMG:thumb: thats all i am going to say!

Keep it up Buddy:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

cheers Julian mate it was a great session my shoulders where sore this morning which is very rare, it was great to catch up and thanks for the words of encouragement mate.....

So as as i said above i trained with BigJMJ yesterday and it was a good session....

Shoulders:

Seated DB side raise FST-7

Seated machine mill press 4 sets 15 reps

BB front raise 4 sets 15 reps

Machine press 4 sets 15 reps

Reverse Pec-Deck 4 sets 15 reps

as Julian mentioned above i did give him a sneak peak of my progress he was impressed with the size i have whilst dropping fat......

had a great day today spent plenty of time with the family......i am at home all next week so both diet and training should be spot on...


----------



## XL

Pscarb said:


> Diet:
> 
> Meal 1 - Oats/Grapes/Extreme protein
> 
> Meal 2 - Basmati Rice/Chicken
> 
> Meal 3 - Basmati Rice/Chicken
> 
> Meal 4 - Extreme Protein/Banana/BCAA's+Glutamine
> 
> Meal 5 - Build & Recover/BCAA's+Glutamine
> 
> Meal 6 - whole egg omelette/low fat cheese/veg





Pscarb said:


> Meal 1 - 3 slices whole meal bread/8 egg whites/4 yolks
> 
> Meal 2 - 200g home made turkey burgers/265g sweet spud
> 
> Meal 3 - 200g home made turkey burgers/265g sweet spud
> 
> Meal 4 - 75g oats/2 scoops whey
> 
> Meal 5 - 1 serving Extreme Build and Recover/BCAA's and Glutamine
> 
> Meal 6 - 6 egg whites/3 yolks/75g Kol-Les cheese/Veg


Paul, do you only eat vegetables with your last meal? I try to have some with every meal, is this unnecessary? Do you supplement veg at all?


----------



## Graham Mc

Hey Pscarb enjoying your journal so far looking forward to the end result, wishing you the best of luck at the finals !

Just have a quick questions when it comes to your diet.

when it comes to rice/chicken whats the rough amount of grams used ?

Do your prep your food the day before like your home mad turkey burgers for instance, are they suitable to pop in a sealed container and pop in the fridge ?


----------



## RACK

Gald to see all going well mate.


----------



## 3752

Brandl said:


> Paul, do you only eat vegetables with your last meal? I try to have some with every meal, is this unnecessary? Do you supplement veg at all?


yes mate only with my last meal.....for a cpl of reasons...

1 - i hate them 

2 - when i am away working it is very hard to get them in....

i use a supplement called complete greens...



Graham Mc said:


> Hey Pscarb enjoying your journal so far looking forward to the end result, wishing you the best of luck at the finals !
> 
> Just have a quick questions when it comes to your diet.
> 
> when it comes to rice/chicken whats the rough amount of grams used ?
> 
> Do your prep your food the day before like your home mad turkey burgers for instance, are they suitable to pop in a sealed container and pop in the fridge ?


the amount of grams i use depends on the stage of the diet i am at.....at the moment the chicken is approx 250g and the rice is approx 62.5g.....

i don't prep food days in advance, if i am travelling i will prep all my food that morning and tupperware it.....if i am working from home i will stop work and cook the meals as they come.....

if i am away at a hotel then my food type changes and i eat couscous and tuna so i make these meals up in the morning at the hotel......

Had a good weekend with the family.....

spoke to Harold this morning and he is happy with the 2lb drop and what i told him about how i visually look but i need to pop down to see him, i would normally of seen him by now but work has been so hectic i have not had any spare time to see him......

Tonight was chest and Biceps but had some stuff to sort so i only trained chest.....

Incline Smith press 4 sets 15 reps

Seated flat press 4 sets 15 reps

Pec-Deck 4 sets 15 reps

Cable X Overs 3 sets 15 reps

had an excellent pump from the workout......

because i am working from home this week the cardio will be completed in the morning before breakfast which means i can get to bed a little earlier this week.......

Diet today:

Meal 1 - 75g Oats/50g Apple/2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 2 - 245g chicken/300g Spud

Meal 3 - 240g chicken/200g spuds

Meal 4 - 50g PB/Whey Shake (was at the hospital seeing my endocrinologist)

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R

Meal 6 - 245g chicken/Veg

going to be adding in some IGF-1LR3 this week.....


----------



## XL

Glad to hear everything is going well. I'm guessing complete greens is a similar product to Udo's beyond greens?


----------



## 3752

yes they are but in tablet form not powder


----------



## mick_the_brick

Very interesting read Paul.

Similar approach to myself when working away - nice to find a decent hotel restaurant though.

There are a few out there LOL

All the best


----------



## XL

Pscarb said:


> yes they are but in tablet form not powder


Noted. I may invest in some of these as I occasionally use the beyond greens powder which tastes like hay.


----------



## 3752

mick_the_brick said:


> Very interesting read Paul.
> 
> Similar approach to myself when working away - nice to find a decent hotel restaurant though.
> 
> There are a few out there LOL
> 
> All the best


without question Mick love to eat a nice fillet steak at a decent hotel restaurant any day.....

today has been good as i said yesterday i am working from home this week so diet and training is going well unlike next week where i am going to be in London so a little more challenging....

Diet:

Meal 1 - 3 whole eggs/6 egg whites/100g sprouted grain bread

Meal 2 - 250g chicken breast/300g spuds

Meal 3 - 250g chicken breast/62.5g basmati rice/1tbsp olive oil

Meal 4 - 250g chicken breast/62.5g basmati rice/1tbsp olive oil

Meal 5 - 1 serving of B&R with 1 scoops whey

Meal 6 - 3 whole eggs/6 egg whites/50g Kol-les cheese + veg

i trained Back and Biceps tonight as i missed Biceps last night so had to catch up.....

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets 15 reps

close grip seated row 4 sets 15 reps

Seated T bar row 4 sets 15 reps

Chins 3 sets to failure

straight bar cable pullovers 4 sets 15 reps

EZ curls 4 sets 15 reps

DB curl 3 sets 15 reps

excellent pump could not bend my arms after training Bi's......

i completed my cardio this morning doing 45min pre meal 1.....

as i mentioned yesterday i have inserted IGF-1LR3 into the plan now doing 100 mcg PWO....


----------



## CharlieC25

Glad to hear all is going well dude, you up at Castles next week? Think Jay may need another session of pain  He's training at Mark Palfrey's gym now as the weights are better and he's always got a spot but we're also looking at the gym over the road for the both of us as I could do with some decent equipment too 

Has Jen sent out the invites yet?


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> as i mentioned yesterday i have inserted IGF-1LR3 into the plan now doing 100 mcg PWO....


Dude, how comes you run IGF at such a high dose? I know its only PWO so no receptor saturation issues, but I've read that anything over 40-ish mcg PWO can not be used 100% in the right places and seeing as their is sh1t loads of IGF receptors in the intestines causes them to develope new cells and grow over time?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Are you running HGH too Paul or just IGF and AAS?

Looks like you`re well on track now, are you putting some pics up shortly?


----------



## 3752

CharlieC25 said:


> Glad to hear all is going well dude, you up at Castles next week? Think Jay may need another session of pain  He's training at Mark Palfrey's gym now as the weights are better and he's always got a spot but we're also looking at the gym over the road for the both of us as I could do with some decent equipment too
> 
> Has Jen sent out the invites yet?


No not going to get to Castles until the 22nd i am in london all next week......PM Jen your Addy on FB and will get the invite out she got them all yesterday.....



DB said:


> Dude, how comes you run IGF at such a high dose? I know its only PWO so no receptor saturation issues, but I've read that anything over 40-ish mcg PWO can not be used 100% in the right places and seeing as their is sh1t loads of IGF receptors in the intestines causes them to develope new cells and grow over time?


i normally use Igtropin or Tubovital at 60-80mcg mate but i am using generic so 100mcg does the same job in my experiance...



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Are you running HGH too Paul or just IGF and AAS?
> 
> Looks like you`re well on track now, are you putting some pics up shortly?


the GH will be used all the way through mate....

currently i am using

4.5iu NutropinAQ ed

1g Cyp EW

100mcg IGF-1LR3 PWO


----------



## CharlieC25

Ah cool, Jens already asked for our address I just wondered if she'd sent them yet as our postie is abit slow  glad things are all goooood..


----------



## 3752

bad day......not feeling to great today about my progress sort of down on myself.....something i am very good at dismissing in my clients but very bad for myself.....

diet has been good and so was training but just generally feel ....fat....

Diet:

Meal 1 - 75g Oats/50g Apple/2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 2 - 225g Chicken/62,5g Basmati rice

Meal 3 - 225g Chicken/62,5g Basmati rice

Meal 4 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey/100g sprouted grain bread/20g peanut butter

Meal 5 - 1 serving B&R

Meal 6 - 225g Chicken Breast/chopped celery, mushrooms & peppers stir fried dry....

Training was Shoulders and Triceps tonight had a great session.....

Seated side raise FST-7

Seated Mill press 4 sets 15 reps

EZ bar front raise 4 sets 15 reps

Machine PBN 4 sets 15 reps

Reverse Pec-Deck 4 sets 15 reps

Triceps:

Straight bar pressdowns 4 sets 15 reps

Rope Flair 4 sets 15 reps

Overhead exstensions 4 sets 15 reps

45min cardio this morning plus because i felt crap 40min tonight.....

i will be seeing Harold on Monday for the first time (probably the reason for feeling this way) i cannot wait as he will tell me exactly what i need to do.....

i can prep any one and calm any one down when they are panicking but i am a nightmare when my head goes.........


----------



## RACK

Was going to ask you this mate. When ever I've had a question or got nervous you seem to chill me out straight away.

I hope Harold has the same effect on you when you see him monday


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> bad day......not feeling to great today about my progress sort of down on myself.....something i am very good at dismissing in my clients but very bad for myself.....
> 
> diet has been good and so was training but just generally feel ....fat....
> 
> Diet:
> 
> Meal 1 - 75g Oats/50g Apple/2 scoops extreme whey
> 
> Meal 2 - 225g Chicken/62,5g Basmati rice
> 
> Meal 3 - 225g Chicken/62,5g Basmati rice
> 
> Meal 4 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey/100g sprouted grain bread/20g peanut butter
> 
> Meal 5 - 1 serving B&R
> 
> Meal 6 - 225g Chicken Breast/chopped celery, mushrooms & peppers stir fried dry....
> 
> Training was Shoulders and Triceps tonight had a great session.....
> 
> Seated side raise FST-7
> 
> Seated Mill press 4 sets 15 reps
> 
> EZ bar front raise 4 sets 15 reps
> 
> Machine PBN 4 sets 15 reps
> 
> Reverse Pec-Deck 4 sets 15 reps
> 
> Triceps:
> 
> Straight bar pressdowns 4 sets 15 reps
> 
> Rope Flair 4 sets 15 reps
> 
> Overhead exstensions 4 sets 15 reps
> 
> 45min cardio this morning plus because i felt crap 40min tonight.....
> 
> i will be seeing Harold on Monday for the first time (probably the reason for feeling this way) i cannot wait as he will tell me exactly what i need to do.....
> 
> i can prep any one and calm any one down when they are panicking but i am a nightmare when my head goes.........


Hey, dig in there mate. There's nowt as queer as folk like us hey!!! I feel the same mate, its natural. Just run with it. If you are losing 2lb a week then its all good.

I am used to being ahead, so being where I need to be is making me think I am behind, haha if that makes sense. I'm not panicing tho......Yet!!! :lol:

Speak soon mate, oh and I've sent you a prezzie to cheer you up which you will get tomorrow. :beer: And no its not pizza:laugh:

J


----------



## 3752

cheers buddy and your right and i know it i guess me seeing your picks with about the same amount of time to run makes me think i am behind but then i need to realise your a Pro for a reason...... 

my head is a little better tonight my training partner and best mate put it bluntly when he said to stop being a d1ck about it.....lol

as i said i have felt better today my diet was great training was even better....

training tonight was legs and hell did i feel it, for the first time in a long time i actually felt a little queasy....

Leg exstensions FST-7

Leg press Pscarb style

Leg exstensions 5 sets 15 reps

Lying leg curl FST-7

Walking lunges 3 x 10 steps per leg

Standing calf raise 5 x 15 reps...

Cardio was 45min this morning at 6.30am....

tomorrow is the 10yr anniversary of my Dad's Death so will be a weird day i was close to my dad and still miss him loads......RIP Mick


----------



## ste247

good luck on this paul are the finals in southport on may 29th ? ill be there watching them like every year so ill rooting for you lol, oh and i knew nothing about this low carb megastore untill now, ill be placing my orders tomorrow, great journal btw speak soon......


----------



## ares1

Pscarb said:


> training tonight was legs and hell did i feel it, for the first time in a long time i actually *felt a little queasy*....
> 
> Leg exstensions FST-7
> 
> Leg press Pscarb style
> 
> Leg exstensions 5 sets 15 reps
> 
> Lying leg curl FST-7
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 10 steps per leg
> 
> Standing calf raise 5 x 15 reps...


im not surprised!!

just popping in to say hi - looks like all is well mate, hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## 3752

ste247 said:


> good luck on this paul are the finals in southport on may 29th ? ill be there watching them like every year so ill rooting for you lol, oh and i knew nothing about this low carb megastore untill now, ill be placing my orders tomorrow, great journal btw speak soon......


cheers buddy come and say hi if you see me at the Finals..



ares1 said:


> im not surprised!!
> 
> just popping in to say hi - looks like all is well mate, hope you have a good weekend.


hey buddy how you doing? hope your health is 100% now? will have to meet up at castles for a workout.....

had a good weekend was a somber one as Saturday was the 10th anniversary of my fathers death so remembering him all day.......

travelled to see my coach Harold Marrillier who is definitely one of the top coaches in the country and really does not get the credit or recognition he deserves.....

i trained Chest at Forest....

Pec-Deck 5 sets 15 reps

Incline Smith press 4 sets 15 reps

Flat bench 4 sets 12 reps

Cable X Overs 4 sets 15 reps.....

i normally would train biceps with chest but i am doing arms on their own instead this week....

this was the first time Harold had seen me since the diet started 4 weeks ago so was a little nervous to see him and get his opinion on how i was looking.....

i am glad to say he was happy with my condition at the 10 week out mark....he was impressed with the size and thickness i have and mentioned it was the biggest he had seen me which has definitely spurred me on....

there is no changes to any aspect of the plan although we will be dropping the test and replacing it with masteron and anavar in a few weeks time......

I have 3 days in the centre of London now so i guess that will be a challenge for a dieting bodybuilder.....


----------



## ah24

Pscarb said:


> travelled to see my coach Harold Marrillier who is definitely one of the top coaches in the country and really does not get the credit or recognition he deserves.....


I thought that was you in the office earlier but didn't wanna double take. I went down there for the first time since my motorbike crash today....was a good session 

Glad to hear H thinks you're on target. Sorry to hear about your dad too...RIP


----------



## DB

Paul,

Fancy training back somewhere on Thursday if you're still in London?


----------



## DB

P.S why the drop of test for anavar&mast soon?

Do you find u hold alot of water on test?


----------



## 3752

ah24 said:


> I thought that was you in the office earlier but didn't wanna double take. I went down there for the first time since my motorbike crash today....was a good session
> 
> Glad to hear H thinks you're on target. Sorry to hear about your dad too...RIP


was you wearing the red t-shirt adam? if that was you who was that bird you was talking to??.......next time say hi mate



DB said:


> Paul,
> 
> Fancy training back somewhere on Thursday if you're still in London?


yes mate any where you want you will have to pick me up though.....



DB said:


> P.S why the drop of test for anavar&mast soon?
> 
> Do you find u hold alot of water on test?


sort of trying a different approach really Baz....there will be some test in there but not much although the final plan/dose has not been set in concrete yet....


----------



## ah24

Pscarb said:


> was you wearing the red t-shirt adam? if that was you who was that bird you was talking to??.......next time say hi mate


Yeah wearing a red BSN t-shirt..

Her names Donna, was about a size 18 a year ago, wanted to get in shape so my mate Dean said she can jump in with him - she's had amazing results, I'm trying to persuade her to look into comps has she has some good shape coming through but not sure if she will..

Yeah I will do mate, would be good to have you give me your opinion on a couple bits...just weren't 100% if it was you dude


----------



## 3752

yea no problem mate......Donna has a lovely ass......


----------



## 3752

i have had a busy few days in London one more to come tomorrow then back home...

my diet has been spot on as i shopped at Sainsbury's Monday night for smoked tuna and couscous combine this with Oats-so-simple sachets and extreme protein and you have a menu from the gods....lol

it has been a little hard as the client has been ordering in catering for lunch time and one platter was cream cakes.....  roll on Saturday....

i have been training at Genesis gym around Ealing it is owned by David "Bulldog" Beattie who is a very nice (and rather large) guy excellant hardcore gym i suggest anyone who is in the area to pop in for a session.....http://www.genesisgym.co.uk/

one of the more well known members is Shaun Taverner, i got to speak to Shaun last night and tonight to ask him how his prep was going for the Arnold and those who know Shaun know he is humble but i can say from what i have seen he will be ready to rock come the Arnold weekend.......

i am very tired tonight the combination of standing up all day giving training as well as standing on the tube and training/cardio has taken its toll so time for bed.....


----------



## willsey4

Just noticed this thread Paul and subscribed.

All the best for your prep. I should be coming down to watch the show as long as my prep is on target as doing the Nabba South East the following week.

Good luck mate

Mike


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> it has been a little hard as the client has been ordering in catering for lunch time and one platter was cream cakes.....  roll on Saturday....


Woah, woah, woah.....does this mean that you will get cream cakes on Saturday ?? :cursing:

Hope London wasn't too miserable ....


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Young Man in "trying to be polite" mode:

"she's had amazing results, I'm trying to persuade her to look into comps has she has some good shape coming through but not sure if she will.."

Old Man in Speak the Truth Mode:

"....Donna has a lovely ass..."

Quality 

Glad your on track Paul, don't let your mind play tricks on you eh.


----------



## 3752

Kate1976 said:


> Woah, woah, woah.....does this mean that you will get cream cakes on Saturday ?? :cursing:
> 
> Hope London wasn't too miserable ....


yes it does and i will take a pic for you before i eat it.....lol

London was London ignorant obnoxouise people every where but home tomorrow....



Wee G said:


> Young Man in "trying to be polite" mode:
> 
> "she's had amazing results, I'm trying to persuade her to look into comps has she has some good shape coming through but not sure if she will.."
> 
> Old Man in Speak the Truth Mode:
> 
> "....Donna has a lovely ass..."
> 
> Quality
> 
> Glad your on track Paul, don't let your mind play tricks on you eh.


Damn thought every one passed that by.....lol

she is a lovely women although speaking as an ass man and i meant no disrespect when i say DAMN..... 

the mind games are all part of the experience i suffer from them Gav as much as everyone else but will always pull through.....

so last day working in the centre of London today and i am soooo glad about it.......standing up for an hour on the tube was doing my back in.....

diet today was again bang on..

Diet:

Meal 1 - 3 sachets Oats so simple/2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 2 - 75g couscous/2 tins smoked tuna/chopped onion

Meal 3 - 75g couscous/2 tins smoked tuna/chopped onion

Meal 4 - 2 sachets Oats so simple/2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 5 - 2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 6 - 250g chicken + onion

i once again trained at Genesis gym tonight training back and cardio....

Wide grip pulldowns FST-7

Hammer single arm row 4 sets 15

Seated row 4 sets 15

Partial deads 3 sets 15 reps

Reverse pec-Deck 4 sets 15 reps

45min on X-Trainer

feeling very tired tonight looking forward to a night off the weights tomorrow.....


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> yes it does and i will take a pic for you before i eat it.....lol
> 
> London was London ignorant obnoxouise people every where but home tomorrow....


Gee thanks &#8230;.such a benevolent teacher


----------



## Ex-SRD

Hi Paul. I thought I'd pop in for a quick read. Good journal and I will make sure I pop by throughout your preperation.

Do you include much fruit and/or veg or only what's on your daily diet reports?


----------



## 3752

Ex-SRD said:


> Hi Paul. I thought I'd pop in for a quick read. Good journal and I will make sure I pop by throughout your preparation.
> 
> Do you include much fruit and/or veg or only what's on your daily diet reports?


hi James thanks for popping over....i don't handle fruit that well when dieting so keep it to a minimum plus i prefer to get my carbs from more complex sources....the veg is restricted to mainly the last meal but my diet has changed since last week so will use more veg/salad in more meals....

so last week was a hard week working in London but felt good as i felt leaner and certainly looked leaner.....well until Saturday morning weigh in as i had gained 2lbs how this happened i do not know but i did so....Harold has placed me on Carb Cycling which i prefer to be honest....plus we have raised the cardio to an hour.....

so the cycle is Low/Medium and High days....

Low = 100g carbs

Med = 200g carbs

High = 450g carbs

the protein will stay the same at 325g and the fat will rise on low days and drop on high days......so the calories will remain approx the same but the source of those calories will change......

we have also decided that the Test will drop from 1g to 250mg and we will add in 1g Mast E a week and 150mg Var ED from next week.....with 9 weeks to go i am on target but getting me there or there abouts a week or two early is the plan...

today i travelled to Heathrow for 2 days so training tonight was at Castles gym, i trained with Charlie25's husband Jay it was a great session....

Chest:

Incline smith press 4 sets 15 reps

Seated flat press 4 sets 15 reps

Cable X Overs 4 sets 15 reps

Biceps:

Seated preacher curl 3 sets 15 reps

Cable straight bar curl 3 sets 15 reps

EZ bar curl 3 sets 15 reps

my arms and chest where ready to burst, the vascularity is really coming through now so very pleased with what i am seeing......

diet was good today because of the drop in carbs and today being a Low day means that i only have carbs in the first two meals of the day......plus in and out of meeting meant i had more liquid meals than i wanted to have

Meal 1 - 62.5g basmati rice/250g chicken breast

Meal 2 - 62.5g basmati rice/250g chicken breast

Meal 3 - 2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 4 - 2 scoops extreme whey + 50g PB

Meal 5 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey + BCAA

Meal 6 - 150g steak, 175g chicken + green salad

i should be able to work from home for the next week or two once i get back on Wednesday this is good in the way i will have more solid meals per day which will help with any hunger issues i will have.....


----------



## Jem

How about some progress pics ?

Fairs fair !


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> How about some progress pics ?
> 
> Fairs fair !


Fairs Fair by this do you mean i have seen yours so i should show you mine?? and that is a fair point and when you become my coach i will send you progress pics:thumb:

the pics will go up once i am ready.....


----------



## Ex-SRD

> hi James thanks for popping over....i don't handle fruit that well when dieting so keep it to a minimum plus i prefer to get my carbs from more complex sources....the veg is restricted to mainly the last meal but my diet has changed since last week so will use more veg/salad in more meals....


Fair enough, but the clinician in me worries about you!! :blink: - good health and all that, don't you need more veg? There's plenty of veg with negligable kcals, as I'm sure you know. I don't wish to tell you what to do - I'm just careing! :innocent:


----------



## 3752

the problem is James with me working away getting cooked neglibible veg is hard, i do have some but tend to leave until the last meal of the day......although i did know this when i was in the states so got a load of veg in a pill tablets from GNC which are very good.....not as good as the real thing but still enough to keep me healthy........but thanks for caring 

yesterday was my 3rd low day in a row and it really hit me so much so that i nearly dropped on the X-trainer in the evening.....

diet was good although with clients all day i was with clients who i know very well so stopping and getting my meals in was not an issue.

i trained at Castles last night again another good session.....

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets 15 reps

Partial deads 4 sets 15 reps

Seated row 4 sets 15 reps

Close grip pulldowns 4 sets 15 reps

Straight bar pullover 4 sets 15 reps

Rear delts:

Face pulls 4 sets 15 reps

then 45min on the X-trainer.....

back home today it looks like i will be staying at home for the next 2 weeks so happy about this means i can get more solid food in....


----------



## dannyboy01

great read, especially diet wise. look forward to seeing some prep pics.


----------



## 3752

1russ100 said:


> hope your well. dont forget to let me know about those tracks for the show and ill throw together a few variations for you while we have time


yea will do buddy, i am going to be down week after next so will drop in.....i have no tracks in mind at the mo but like to start off slowish then move into some more heavier music....any ideas??



dannyboy01 said:


> great read, especially diet wise. look forward to seeing some prep pics.


cheers mate.....as soon as i have got rid of this rug with Veet i will post some up


----------



## CharlieC25

Pics.. when you are ready... Jeees we could be waiting years! Shame you arent drinking on Jens birthday or I'd work with your wife to assemble some suitable progress pics of the night to post on here..... 

as you scramble for the delete button... MU HAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 3752

shut it tubby......lol

back home now so a better and more solid days eating today, i feel a little throat soreness coming on hopefully it will not get any worse but these late nights working and early starts for cardio are not helping.....

Diet:

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/2 scoops Extreme whey/50g PB

Meal 2 - 220g chicken/Veg

Meal 3 - 227g Venison steak/Veg

Meal 4 - 2 scoops extreme whey/50g PB

Meal 5 - 2 scoops Extreme whey

Meal 6 - 220g chicken/3 whole eggs/veg

today was a low day so have been hungry pretty much all day but that in its self is a good sign.....

trained at my own gym in Plymouth tonight which was a good as not trained there with my training partner for over a week.....

Shoulders:

DB side raise 4 sets 15 reps

Seated Mill press 4 sets 15 reps

BB front raise 4 sets 12 reps

Reverse peck-Deck 4 sets 15 reps

PBN 4 sets 12 reps

Triceps:

V bar pressdowns 3 sets 15 reps

Overhead straight bar extension 3 sets 15 reps

Rope flares 4 sets 15 reps

i showed my training partner, Lewis Breed and the NABBA southern rep Tony turner my condition tonight all said i was in good condition for 8 weeks out but even more so with the size all 3 commented on the fact i have never been bigger so i guess taking large breaks from the gear does actually help 

got my recent order of GASP clothing today so happy with that even more so seeing as it all fits


----------



## Rebus

so the cycle is Low/Medium and High days....

Low = 100g carbs

Med = 200g carbs

High = 450g carbs

the protein will stay the same at 325g and the fat will rise on low days and drop on high days......so the calories will remain approx the same but the source of those calories will change.....

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Interesting Paul as this is more or less what im doing for my diet exceept im not doing as many carbs on my high day and i do High, Medium then low ...im 12weeks out. I started carb cycling for the 1st time after my last show in Sept 09 but obviously at higher macro's, particularly the carbs'. It got me to my highest ever weight and also at my leanest of my heaviest weight...if that makes sense.

So it'll be interesting how it pans out as an actual diet for pre comp'...I'll be keeping a close eye on your log, which i was anyway matye...


----------



## 3752

hi mate, yes carb cycling in the off season works very well the guys and women i have used this method on during the off season have all responded very well.....i normally run it over a 6 day period with a whole day off one day on a weekend.....

i always carb cycle when i diet when it gets implemented depends on how my body responds to certain things......

funny enough those who have read my logs as far back as 2005 will know back then before i joined up with Harold my high day was 120g now my low day is not that far off that so weird how things change over time...


----------



## CharlieC25

Tubby! How rude.... probably fairly true at this point but still rude!


----------



## Rebus

Pscarb said:


> the problem is James with me working away getting cooked neglibible veg is hard, i do have some but tend to leave until the last meal of the day......although i did know this when i was in the states so got a load of veg in a pill tablets from GNC which are very good.....not as good as the real thing but still enough to keep me healthy........but thanks for caring
> 
> yesterday was my 3rd low day in a row and it really hit me so much so that i nearly dropped on the X-trainer in the evening.....
> 
> diet was good although with clients all day i was with clients who i know very well so stopping and getting my meals in was not an issue.
> 
> i trained at Castles last night again another good session.....
> 
> Back:
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets 15 reps
> 
> Partial deads 4 sets 15 reps
> 
> Seated row 4 sets 15 reps
> 
> Close grip pulldowns 4 sets 15 reps
> 
> Straight bar pullover 4 sets 15 reps
> 
> Rear delts:
> 
> Face pulls 4 sets 15 reps
> 
> then 45min on the X-trainer.....
> 
> back home today it looks like i will be staying at home for the next 2 weeks so happy about this means i can get more solid food in....


Paul, just curious. How can i put it...your doing the high, medium then low cycle, is that the intention to follow or are you as above putting in extra low days as and when??


----------



## 3752

no mate not following a high, Med. Low days i am doing 3 Lows followed by a medium then 2 Lows then a High but these will change depending on how condition changes


----------



## Dig

Enjoying reading the journal Paul, very interesting.

You have also made me think a lot more about my general health using AAS, something i definately overlooked in the past :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

glad that you like the journal mate and the effect it has had with you looking after your health.....

today was a weird day really feeling the low carb days now, due to the wife leaving for Uni early and me not finishing work last night until the wee small hours i did not do cardio this morning so had to do it tonight after a brutal leg session definitely not the smartest move i have made  nearly passed out 

Diet:

Meal 1 - 75g Oats/40g PB/2 scoops extreme protein

Meal 2 - 2 scoops extreme Whey/1 tbsp Olive oil

Meal 3 - 300g extra lean mince made into burgers/Veg

Meal 4 - 60g sprouted wheat bread 40g PB/1.5 scoops whey

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey

Meal 6 - 100g Chicken/3 whole eggs/50g Kol Less cheese/Veg

as i mentioned tonight was legs and as the weeks go by the sessions get harder although not puked yet 

Leg exstensions 4 sets 15 reps

Leg press Pscarb style

Leg exstensions FST-7

Single leg curl 4 sets 15 reps

Walking lunges 4 sets 10 steps per leg

Standing calf raise FST-7

then home to do 45min cardio.......

so the end of another week 8 weeks Sunday and the first show will be here......looks like my move to the new house will now happen a week or two before the show so should be all settled in by the time the curtain goes up so to speak......

so 6 weeks down and the diet is really starting to pinch....the fat around my waist is much thinner and even my lower back is holding much less than normal at this stage.....

my shoulders and chest are hardening up nicely although strangely my legs are holding more water than ever before which is puzzling as these are normally in a 4 weeks weeks before everything else.....

should have a decent family weekend although we have lots to do as the move is getting closer.....


----------



## Jacko89

What cardio do you do at home Paul?


----------



## 3752

treadmill mate i bought a decent one 8yrs ago best thing i ever bought....when i move into the new house i am converting the garage into a games and exercise room so getting a x-trainer as well....


----------



## Rebus

Paul, if and when you do your cardio at home after your gym session, do you have pwo shake before the cardio or wait till after the cardio to?

I ask purely out of curiosity as i generally train about 9-930am and if im not up sharp enough to do cardio, then meal 1 then gym, i'll just do meal 1, gym then a pwo protein mix ( LBA's, 1 x whey, bcaa, glutamine and maybe some raisins as i eat the mix by adding just a little water to make a goo...i don't get bloated this way ), then depending if im at work later, i do my cardio 45mins or so after the pwo mix.

Ps...did you notice my PM mate? yeh im nebby..


----------



## Jacko89

Pscarb said:


> treadmill mate i bought a decent one 8yrs ago best thing i ever bought....when i move into the new house i am converting the garage into a games and exercise room so getting a x-trainer as well....


Do you prefer the treadmill or the crosstrainer? So far i've found i get hungrier sooner before im due a meal after doing AM cardio on the treadmill.


----------



## 3752

BRABUS said:


> Paul, if and when you do your cardio at home after your gym session, do you have pwo shake before the cardio or wait till after the cardio to?
> 
> I ask purely out of curiosity as i generally train about 9-930am and if im not up sharp enough to do cardio, then meal 1 then gym, i'll just do meal 1, gym then a pwo protein mix ( LBA's, 1 x whey, bcaa, glutamine and maybe some raisins as i eat the mix by adding just a little water to make a goo...i don't get bloated this way ), then depending if im at work later, i do my cardio 45mins or so after the pwo mix.
> 
> Ps...did you notice my PM mate? yeh im nebby..


yes mate got the pm will reply later today buddy.....i have my shake after my cardio never before...



Jacko89 said:


> Do you prefer the treadmill or the crosstrainer? So far i've found i get hungrier sooner before im due a meal after doing AM cardio on the treadmill.


i like both but the x-trainer will burn more calories even at a steady pace....

so weigh day today and a drop of 4lbs this week so am well chuffed and back on track it does show that i respond very well to Carb cycling than static calorie diets......


----------



## Rebus

Pscarb said:


> yes mate got the pm will reply later today buddy.....i have my shake after my cardio never before...
> 
> i like both but the x-trainer will burn more calories even at a steady pace....
> 
> so weigh day today and a drop of 4lbs this week so am well chuffed and back on track it does show that i respond very well to Carb cycling than static calorie diets......


Cheers mate.

I believe i respond better to the carb cycling to. I can feel and see the difference already and its only been ten days. Ive weighed myself the morning of my carb load and then the morning after and ive been atleast a pound lighter despite the higher carbs the previous day. No doubt the metabolism getting a good kick.

Im actualy wondering if my carbs are to low each day but im going to run with it for now as my prep guy wants me to be ready fairly early and then cruise in.

Ive had a tendancy to over do static diets in the past when on them to long and ended up way way drained to the point of feeling a bit ill........ Ala 2009 Leicester show...not good..


----------



## ares1

Pscarb said:


> so weigh day today and a drop of 4lbs this week so am well chuffed and back on track it does show that i respond very well to Carb cycling than static calorie diets......


good loss there!

glad to hear the move has been pushed forward, should make things slightly less stressful


----------



## 3752

BRABUS said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> I believe i respond better to the carb cycling to. I can feel and see the difference already and its only been ten days. Ive weighed myself the morning of my carb load and then the morning after and ive been atleast a pound lighter despite the higher carbs the previous day. No doubt the metabolism getting a good kick.
> 
> Im actualy wondering if my carbs are to low each day but im going to run with it for now as my prep guy wants me to be ready fairly early and then cruise in.
> 
> Ive had a tendancy to over do static diets in the past when on them to long and ended up way way drained to the point of feeling a bit ill........ Ala 2009 Leicester show...not good..


FOLLOW THE PLAN!!! lol by following the plan you will know what does and does not work for you but you need to give your coach feedback so changes can be made.......i am sure you will be fine buddy look forward to seeing the end result.



ares1 said:


> good loss there!
> 
> glad to hear the move has been pushed forward, should make things slightly less stressful


cheers mate, hope you are good?


----------



## ares1

Pscarb said:


> cheers mate, hope you are good?


hey bud - all good up here thanks 

Random question...

i notice you're workouts have quite a bit of volume in them, do you find you respond better to higher volume - or do you drop a lot of it when you're "off season"


----------



## 3752

it was something i decided to try when i went back on december last year and found i responded very well to it, my strength took a bit of a hit but has crept back up a little.

i think many don't do high volume as they associate it with dieting or cutting up......done correctly i think it definatly can give muscle mass.....


----------



## kingy_88

good luck mate, nice read some good honest info in there. keep it up :thumb:


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

Notice you went down to 250mg test from 1000mg, I presume to cut down on water etc? Could you not have kept the test high and used Prop?


----------



## ares1

Pscarb said:


> it was something i decided to try when i went back on december last year and found i responded very well to it, my strength took a bit of a hit but has crept back up a little.
> 
> i think many don't do high volume as they associate it with dieting or cutting up......done correctly i think it definatly can give muscle mass.....


cool - thanks for the reply, ive never really liked the idea of large volume - mostly because im lazy  and scared of burning out.

But agree it defo works :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

kingy_88 said:


> good luck mate, nice read some good honest info in there. keep it up :thumb:


will do mate...cheers



ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Notice you went down to 250mg test from 1000mg, I presume to cut down on water etc? Could you not have kept the test high and used Prop?


i could of mate but do not need to, i have added the masteron E and Var so have plenty of gear to maintain muscle whilst dieting



ares1 said:


> cool - thanks for the reply, ive never really liked the idea of large volume - mostly because im lazy  and scared of burning out.
> 
> But agree it defo works :thumbup1:


horses for courses mate, knowing your metabolism i feel high volume would not be the best way forward for you.......


----------



## 3752

did not train last night as a 45min conference call went on for 1hr and 45min so going to the gym would of meant not seeing my kids before they went to bed so decided to miss the gym and train on Wednesday instead.....

as i have been working from home this week diet is mostly solid foods......

Diet:

Meal 1 - 75g Oats/2 scoops extreme/50g PB

Meal 2 - 250g chicken breast/couscous

Meal 3 - 250g chicken breast/couscous

Meal 4 - 2 scoops Extreme protein/35g PB

Meal 5 - 2 scoops Extreme Protein

Meal 6 - 3 whole eggs/3 whites/50g Kol-Less cheese/2 turkey rashers

Cardio was 60min this morning before meal 1....

Chest:

Cable X Overs 4 x 15 reps

Seated flat press 4 x 15 reps

Incline smith press 4 x 15 reps

Pec-Deck 4 x 15 reps

Biceps:

EZ curl 4 x 15 reps

Preacher curls 3 x 15 reps

Hammer curls 3 x 15 reps

the 60min cardio is taking its toll now certainly feeling the benefits....


----------



## 3752

trained Back yesterday but was really tired after so did not update my log guess these 60min sessions in the morning combined with the late nights at work are starting to take its toll.....so with that in mind i was in bed by 10.30pm last night.....

diet was a medium day yesterday and could feel the extra carbs when i trained in the evening.....

Back:

Seated row (with chest on pad) FST-7

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets 15 reps

Close grip seated lower cable row 4 x 15 reps

Partial Dreads 4 x 15 reps (these finished me off)

Face pulls 4 x 15 reps

Straight arm pullover 4 x 15 reps

i have been getting extreme pumps this week and seeing as my carbs have not been higher i can only put this down to the Anavar i have been using since last Saturday......

i am planning to visit Harold next Monday unfortunately due to work i have not been able to see him as often i/we would like....after i see him i will get some pics sorted and maybe place them on here..


----------



## Rebus

Pscarb said:


> trained Back yesterday but was really tired after so did not update my log guess these 60min sessions in the morning combined with the late nights at work are starting to take its toll.....so with that in mind i was in bed by 10.30pm last night.....
> 
> diet was a medium day yesterday and could feel the extra carbs when i trained in the evening.....
> 
> Back:
> 
> Seated row (with chest on pad) FST-7
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets 15 reps
> 
> Close grip seated lower cable row 4 x 15 reps
> 
> Partial Dreads 4 x 15 reps (these finished me off)
> 
> *Face pulls 4 x 15 reps*
> 
> Straight arm pullover 4 x 15 reps
> 
> i have been getting extreme pumps this week and seeing as my carbs have not been higher i can only put this down to the Anavar i have been using since last Saturday......
> 
> i am planning to visit Harold next Monday unfortunately due to work i have not been able to see him as often i/we would like....after i see him i will get some pics sorted and maybe place them on here..


Have to laugh Paul, talk about training the full body.....or face,lol. I was just picturing you stood in front of the mirror gurning,hahahaha. :tongue: ..

Oh...Ps, a prompt re the PM mate if can as its a consideration....


----------



## 3752

yes mate will do this week mate......sorry

sorry for the lack of updates but been busy with planning the house move and stuff.....

so quick update.....had a great weekend as it was my Wife's 30th birthday we celebrated by throwing her a party (apparently being 30 is a big thing for a woman??) had a great time although i was the only sober one there......lol

Went to see Harold yesterday unfortunately due to work i have not seen him for 3 weeks so was looking forward to his opinion......well depending on what that opinion was 

trained chest and biceps at Forest gym...

Chest:

Pek-Deck 5 x 15

Incline Hammer press 4 x 15

Flat press 4 x 12

Cable x overs 4 x 15

EZ curl 3 x 15

DB curl 4 x 15

excellent session Forest gym has a great atmosphere......

so judgment time and believe me there is nothing sweeter a dieting BB can hear from his coach than "your on target"  yep Harold was very pleased bang on target for 7 weeks out yet he says looking bigger than 3 weeks ago so well chuffed......BUT!!! because we are wanting to come in a little earlier we have doubled the cardio to 45min am & pm.....

I am working in Heathrow today so tonight i trained at Castles gym.....with Jay who is Carly's hubby from the board.....trained Back and rear delts excellent session although i did struggle with the cardio afterwards.....

so been doing some thinking and decided that i am not going to post a pic up until the week of the Show for no real reason apart from not needing to sorry if that disappoints....

i have been told on several occasions by people who have no reason to blow smoke up my ass or lie to me that i am looking bigger and more condition than i have ever done before....now i find this a little surprising as i took 9 months off last year from everything and even now back on am on a lot less than i have ever used before running into a show.......so this begs the question how important is staying on gear like the new trend of B & C to gain good muscle?? i see this every day guys with little to no experience using 2g+ of gear for months on end then dropping it to 500mg for a few weeks so they can convince themselves they have had a break yet at the end of a year they have not really progressed....why?

i think the reason is that far to many lay the responsibility of gaining size and strength solely on the door of gear.....yet when it comes to diet and training their planning is relaxed at best.......

i know this as i have been there and done it in fact in 2004/5 i stayed on cycle for 18months using 3g+ per week but did not know half as much as i do know about dieting and training the result was a physique that weighed 215lbs at 15% BF to be fair this is large for a guy who stands 5'5" tall yet now after such a long break and a massive reduction on my doses i stand at 216lbs and 12% after 7 weeks of dieting....plus when i was 15% i was 227-230lbs so more muscle and leaner.......sorry guys rant over......just been playing on my mind.....


----------



## hilly

I think ure right paul. I think they key is diet and nutrition. Im just glad i have realised this early on. The more i read and speak to experienced guys like ure self i seem to find that some like to stay on and some like to cycle and some do some crazy stuff however the ones that look good and make progress are the ones that put alot of effort into there diet and training.

Oh and congrats on being on target i bet this was very nice to here


----------



## Kate1976

Many congrats Boss :laugh: nice to know that you are where you should be!

Yes ......turning 30 is a massive deal for us girls...its sucks!!

BTW - in your opinion, what's the best method for measuring BF%?

Oh and best of luck with the house move


----------



## DB

good news from harold mate.. I also agree that this blast cruise princepal isn't all it cracked up to be,,

Yes when you come off AAS you will loose weight, u will look flat in comparison, but if an experienced bodybuilder can manage a solid 6 months natural then then chances are they'll bounce back bigger,better and above all else healthier!


----------



## jw007

Thing with blast cruise, is that altho you have come back bigger and better, during your "off" period you had lost a lot of weight and didnt look your best..

Now if you have a goal in mind ie a comp 12 months away, then its probably good to come off, take the hit with the sub par physique for a while and come back better than ever..

But if for instance like myself, due to injuries and other factors, competing in the things I want to are now probably not possible, So I as such have no goals...

Therefore its important to me to look and feel good all the time, as opposed just some of the time if that makes sense?? even if the overall gainage as it were is poss less???


----------



## 3752

jw007 said:


> Thing with blast cruise, is that altho you have come back bigger and better, during your "off" period you had lost a lot of weight and didnt look your best..
> 
> Now if you have a goal in mind ie a comp 12 months away, then its probably good to come off, take the hit with the sub par physique for a while and come back better than ever..
> 
> But if for instance like myself, due to injuries and other factors, competing in the things I want to are now probably not possible, So I as such have no goals...
> 
> Therefore its important to me to look and feel good all the time, as opposed just some of the time if that makes sense?? even if the overall gainage as it were is poss less???


i understand your thinking Joe and believe me mate i know it sounds like i am preaching but i am not i certainly will use higher doses than most and for this year will be on cycle for the most of it......but my rant was more to the current blast and cruise craze that guys who are either on their first cycle or have only cycled for a few years and are in their early twenties......everyone seems to think by stopping and going on PCT you lose all your gains and look like crap which is not true....yes i looked as bad as i have ever done last year but that was more to do with my state of mind because of my health issues not because i was off cycle......

I know you have put that you can still look good and grow even if your diet and training are not perfect and i agree what i am saying is that if some placed as much importance on their diet and training as they do their cycles most will find they need less to grow.....


----------



## 3752

well i can certainly tell i am dieting now, anyone who follows my posting will notice a slight bluntness to my recent posts.....lol

the double cardio is killing me with my current work routine so i am going to slow down on the OT for a while so i can get to bed a little earlier.....

i travelled home today from London, normally i do not train the day i travel back as i try to sit down and eat with the family but seeing as the wife and kids where going to the in laws for tea i went training...

Shoulders:

DB side raise FST-7

Seated machine press 4 x 15

Reverse Pec-deck 4 x 15

Lift and press 4 x 15 (BB at waist level lifted to shoulders then pressed above head = 1 rep)

Seated DB side raise 3 x 12 reps

Triceps:

Skull crushers 3 x 15

Pressdowns using multi-grips 3 x 15

Underhand pressdowns using multi-grips 3 x 15

Overhead extension using multi-grips 3 x 15

had a good workout but seem to be missing something lately and not sure what it is......????

Diet today was good in the most part but like a klutz i realised when on the M4 this morning i had left my couscous and tuna in the hotel room...so had to make do with a protein shot in a test tube i have in the boot of the car for such an emergency....

this put me back so i never got to get all my carbs in today and i know i will feel it by tomorrow night.....


----------



## Nemises

Is it the blend you are using or just the whey?

I like the idea of the emergency protien shots. How do they taste?


----------



## round 2

protein shot in a test tube.LMAO:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

they taste fine mate i got them when i was in the states 45g protein/0 sugar/0g fats i only have a few that's why they are in the car just in case i run into traffic or a forget a meal they sit in a box next to my Oats-so-simple, Peanut Butter and extreme Whey......

i use the Whey at the moment i do like the Extreme Pro6 but seem to prefer the taste of the why at the moment but believe this will change in a few weeks.....lol


----------



## CharlieC25

Pscarb said:


> well i can certainly tell i am dieting now, anyone who follows my posting will notice a *slight bluntness* to my recent posts.....lol
> 
> the double cardio is killing me with my current work routine so i am going to slow down on the OT for a while so i can get to bed a little earlier.....


Blunt? you? Never!! :lol:

Double cardio killing you is it? Shame that although I do get some sadistic joy reading that since you seemed to enjoy making me do it last year and will no doubt revel in it when I am doing it again in prep for October haha

Get on it and stop moaning 

Hows Mr Wonderful?


----------



## LittleChris

Paul, do you think its best to increase cardio, when weight loss slows, then introduce stimulants, then up their dose, then finally play with the diet? Or do you start with cardio at a high level from the outset?


----------



## 3752

yes mate i tend to increase cardio and add stims before i cut calories this way you can keep full and the metabolism racing whilst losing weight....

so a bad weekend was had by meeee....Saturday was a decent day but Sunday ended badly, started off fine got up with the kids so Jen had a lie in we all went to the beach for an hour or so....on the way back started to feel ill once home i proceeded to throw up my previous 2 meals so managed to only eat or should i say keep down 1 meal all day.....so as you can imagine cardio this morning was challenging..

i feel better now although a little weaker.....trained chest and biceps tonight it seemed ironic that i decided to slightly lower the volume and increase the weight for the next few weeks...

Chest:

Pec-Deck FST-7

Incline Smith press 4 sets 8-10 reps

Seated flat press 4 sets 8-10 reps

Cable X Overs 4 sets 12 reps

Biceps:

EZ curl 8 sets 12 reps

completed 2 x 45min treadmill sessions.....

diet was good today i think my body was crying out for food 

Meal 1 - 75g Oats/35g PB/2 scoops Extreme Whey

Meal 2 - 250g Chicken breast/Veg/Pineapple

Meal 3 - 250g Chicken breast/Veg/Pineapple

Meal 4 - 2 scoops Extreme Pro6

Meal 5 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey

Meal 6 - 2 whole eggs+ 2 whites/6 turkey rashers/50g Kol-Less cheese

we also had the move in date confirmed today for the new house and that will be the 16th of April 9 days before my first show  so 4 weeks Friday these next 4 weeks are going to be very busy indeed most of that will be trying to stop the wife from spending to much money on blood curtains


----------



## ElfinTan

Blood curtains??????? Interesting decor!


----------



## 3752

Cmon it is my second low carb day.......lol


----------



## DB

paul, how do u cook your chicken mate? 250g chicken and veg would kill me from boring, i hate chicken unless its deep fried in 13 herb&spices 

250 raw or cooked?


----------



## 3752

all weights are raw mate.....

i cook it a few ways either dry stir fry with mushrooms/onions and celery or boil it with Lee&Perrins and spices in a pan of water....its not that boring to be honest....


----------



## DB

fai one dude i either stir fry with spinach&spices or oven cook in pyrex, think i just generally dislike chicken mate!

out of curiosiy, do u know what 250g weighs when cooked? if not i'll experiment and let u know in the morning lol


----------



## 3752

don't know don't care lol it may weigh 200g if you stir fry but 220g if you boil different cooking methods and length of time cooking will change the weight


----------



## hilly

DB said:


> fai one dude i either stir fry with spinach&spices or oven cook in pyrex, think i just generally dislike chicken mate!
> 
> out of curiosiy, do u know what 250g weighs when cooked? if not i'll experiment and let u know in the morning lol


260ish give 225ish cooked mate. depends on were you get chicken from as to how much it looses IMO


----------



## LittleChris

Slightly OT, but can't find the info I need after scouring the net.

When it comes to Clen, I read in the past you used the Palumbo method of increasing it by 20mg every 2weeks and felt that it was still working through the whole prep.

I don't like eph, so would rather avoid using it, so can't do the 2week eph/clen cycle.

If using it Palumbo's way, would this work for 6-8weeks and would you need to take anything to upregulate the receptors or is this largely internet myth?

If not, where do you get the stuff as benadryl here doesn't contain the active ingredient like it does in the states.


----------



## 3752

in 2008 i used the DP method with clen and it worked very well this year i have done 2on 3off but found it harsh with cramps....

i don't use anything to up regulate the receptors......


----------



## DB

2 on 3 off? days or weeks mate?


----------



## 3752

days mate, Clen has a life of 36hrs so 2 days off would not allow the receptors to fully refresh....


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> days mate, Clen has a life of 36hrs so 2 days off would not allow the receptors to fully refresh....


Yeah thats what i was getting at,

36hrs is the half life not active life tho no? so still will have some flaoting about? albeit minor amounts but still?

never tried that way but when i used clen with ketofen it was awesome 80mcg was the absolute mas i could handle.. 60mcg was the norm


----------



## 3752

never used it with Ketofen mate so cannot comment.....i actually prefer the lower dose continues use to this approach for me but then this may be due to my job as cramping up on the motorway or shaking like a jelly whilst trying to create SQL databases is not the best move....


----------



## ElfinTan

Have you read anything on using clen with yohimbine?

And can I train legs with you on Friday?


----------



## supercell

80-120mcgs daily right the way through. First week 1 tab daily, second week 2 daily, third week 3 daily and so on up to week 6 then take 2 weeks off and use ECA then repeat last first 6 weeks but start at 3 daily whilst still using ECA 2x daily. That then equals 14 weeks prep.


----------



## Rebus

supercell said:


> 80-120mcgs daily right the way through. First week 1 tab daily, second week 2 daily, third week 3 daily and so on up to week 6 then take 2 weeks off and use ECA then repeat last first 6 weeks but start at 3 daily whilst still using ECA 2x daily. That then equals 14 weeks prep.


 :confused1:  so on that 2nd week cycle start at 60mcg, 80mcg and then stay on 120mcg to the end, ie 4weeks on 120mcg? At what point do you cut out the clen and ECA if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Have you read anything on using clen with yohimbine?
> 
> And can I train legs with you on Friday?


Hehe Tan you will love the leg work out, if a man has never made yer legs go wobbly I can concur that Paul will deffo make them wobbly :lol:

xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Hehe Tan you will love the leg work out, if a man has never made yer legs go wobbly I can concur that Paul will deffo make them wobbly :lol:
> 
> xx


That's the point of training legs!


----------



## Bettyboo

:whistling:Hehe yeah its a good wobbly and the ache the days after is fab xx


----------



## 3752

ElfinTan said:


> Have you read anything on using clen with yohimbine?
> 
> And can I train legs with you on Friday?


yohimbine HCL is excellent for getting at the brown fatty cells Helios has both and is injectable excellent for prep especially for women (brown fatty cells are mainly on the hips on women) yes of course you can jump in no probs trailing a new leg workout so you will have to bear with me.... 

trained Back last night had a great session probably the best i have had for some time which is surprising after being ill on Sunday.....unfortunately after that last night went down hill although not ill i was totally off my food so substituted my last meal with a protein shake.....i had an early night as well as i was aching head to foot and just was not feeling great.....

today was a medium carb day and god did i need it.....

Meal 1 - 75g oats/banana/35g PB/2 scoops extreme whey

Meal2/3/4 - 250g chicken + 50g basmati rice

Meal 5 - 200g salmon fillet/salad

no training tonight just cardio which is good as i spent 6.5hrs on the fukcing road today travelling up north.....not only that but left the house today without my cardio trainers and my Anavar so a little p1ssed especially seeing as i am not home until Sunday.... :cursing:

i finished watching the Haney Rambod FST-7 DVD and all i can say is wow a true DVD to watch certainly has given me some food for thought which all my clients will benefit from 

unfortunately Tara(Betty Boo) has had to take herself out of prepping for the West or should i say i took her out the girl is very ill bu she will be back to fight another day so i am down to 4 clients prepping for show but 2 of them are women so still have my hands full:thumb:

early night for me tonight got to get my head and body back into this game......

although on a positive note it would seem that my legs have not given up and i have got seperation in them


----------



## ElfinTan

Pscarb said:


> yohimbine HCL is excellent for getting at the brown fatty cells Helios has both and is injectable excellent for prep especially for women (brown fatty cells are mainly on the hips on women) yes of course you can jump in no probs trailing a new leg workout so you will have to bear with me....
> 
> *Look forward to it. Have wanted to train legs with you for while and always up for something new!*
> 
> unfortunately Tara(Betty Boo) has had to take herself out of prepping for the West or should i say i took her out the girl is very ill bu she will be back to fight another day so i am down to 4 clients prepping for show but 2 of them are women so still have my hands full:thumb:
> 
> *That is a shame she has made so much progress but she will be back another day....*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> early night for me tonight got to get my head and body back into this game......
> 
> although on a positive note it would seem that my legs have not given up and i have got seperation in them


----------



## Jem

*yohimbine HCL is excellent for getting at the brown fatty cells Helios has both and is injectable excellent for prep especially for women (brown fatty cells are mainly on the hips on women)*

I like the sound of this - would I get use out of it at this stage ?


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> *yohimbine HCL is excellent for getting at the brown fatty cells Helios has both and is injectable excellent for prep especially for women (brown fatty cells are mainly on the hips on women)*
> 
> I like the sound of this - would I get use out of it at this stage ?


oooh x2 enquiry lol


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> i am down to 4 clients prepping for show but 2 of them are women so still have my hands full:thumb:


The cheek.....I am very low maintenance!

Not sure whether I am looking forward to legs or not :confused1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Kate1976 said:


> The cheek.....I am very low maintenance!
> 
> Not sure whether I am looking forward to legs or not :confused1:


It will be 'fun'!


----------



## RACK

Thanks for taking a time out yesterday mate and seeing me, was much appreciated


----------



## 3752

had a great weekend last wednesday i travelled up north for work and returned on sunday after being invited to a womens seminar in manchester at Paul Georges gym, i must say it was a great turn out and showed just how little real information is available for women who take Bodybuilding serouisly.....

I trained Legs on Friday night with one of my clients as well as Paul's wife Tania had a good workout was cramping all night.....lol

because of the seminar i exstended my week by one low carb day so that sunday was my refeed day and hell did i feel it.....no weigh in on saturday due to not being at home so not having m scales with me....

today was a weird day i have had a bad migraine all day in fact it only went when i went to the gym so in a real bad mood all day.....

diet has been good although i missed a shake before training due to work commitments so had to catch up tonight by adding the shake in before bed.....

Meal 1 - 75g Oats/50g PB/2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 2 - 300g chicken/a few silver skin onions

Meal 3 - 300g chicken/50g nuts

Meal 4 - 2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 5 - 3 whole eggs/2 tins smoked tuna/stir fry onions and peppers

Meal 6 - 2 scoops extreme whey

training has changed this week after a few sample workouts last week i have reduced the rep range to 10-12 and raised the weight whilst inserting FST-7 sets.....i have also added an extra days training and will be training just arms on this day so one bodypart per day.....this will be good i think as i have set myself up for a beating this Thursday when i travel to Forest gym to train Arms with Harold Marriller and Alvin Small......lol

shoulders tonight.....

Seated machine press 2 warm up sets followed by 4 sets 10-12 reps

Straight bar front raise 4 sets 10-12 reps

Bent over raise 4 sets 10-12 reps

One arm side lateral 4 sets 10-12 reps

Seated mill press FST-7

2 x 45min cardio sessions am and PWO

my gear will change this coming weekend to more faster acting gear being that i will be 4 weeks out from the NABBA West i will place up what i decide to change to once decided....


----------



## the machine

Great log, sounds like things are dialed in when will you be posting pics? Its getting close now how much do you think you have to come off?


----------



## 3752

no pics until the show buddy although i should have some training shots from my session on thursday with Harold and Alvin.....

as for how much more to come off probably around 10lbs for the West maybe 15lbs for the Britain give or take a pound or two


----------



## matt p

Really enjoying the journal Paul, can i ask have you switched up your training now you have watched Hany's DVD, i ordered my copy today after you spoke highly of it and wouldnt mind giving it a blast in my off season as you seemed to have good results with it.

Once again hats off to you deiting on the road, you do well to stick to it, it cant be nice being away from home and your comforts when low carbing, i know on my low days i just stay at home if im not in work.

Keep going dude!


----------



## ElfinTan

Paul thanks for all you input this weekend! Great company and I loved the leg session....like I said right up my street and I knew I'd enjoy it! :thumb:


----------



## 3752

matt p said:


> Really enjoying the journal Paul, can i ask have you switched up your training now you have watched Hany's DVD, i ordered my copy today after you spoke highly of it and wouldnt mind giving it a blast in my off season as you seemed to have good results with it.
> 
> Once again hats off to you deiting on the road, you do well to stick to it, it cant be nice being away from home and your comforts when low carbing, i know on my low days i just stay at home if im not in work.
> 
> Keep going dude!


hey Matt yes my training has switched up since watching the DVD and i would highly recommend it.......dieting on the road is not easy but has to be done this is why i love to hear excuses to why people cannot eat decent food 



ElfinTan said:


> Paul thanks for all you input this weekend! Great company and I loved the leg session....like I said right up my street and I knew I'd enjoy it! :thumb:


no problem Tan i had a great time training and at the seminar, i just completed my column for the BEEF and gave the seminar a bit of a write up......

so could not get online last night due to internet issues but had a very good back and hamstring workout so much that i wished i had not trained hamstrings this morning when doing cardio....lol

today was a medium day for me so ate more carbs which i am sure i will need tomorrow training with Harold and Alvin Small........

i trained Chest tonight at castles gym in windsor had a good workout met up with Carly and Jay and their little hurricane of a son.....lol

thats about it for tonight i have not had a good day so not feeling to great or posative i am sure Harold will sort my head out tomorrow.....


----------



## ah24

Pscarb said:


> dieting on the road is not easy but has to be done this is why i love to hear excuses to why people cannot eat decent food


I gotta say, until I read your last show prep journal I was guilty of this always using the fact I do lates/earlies randomly was why I couldn't eat right.

Then read your journal and thought 'f*ckabout, I work in a gym thats 5-6mins from my house I really have *no* excuse'

So yeah, cheers for that Paul!

Enjoy tomorrows session at Forest...rather you than me :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Pscarb said:


> no problem Tan i had a great time training and at the seminar, i just completed my column for the BEEF and gave the seminar a bit of a write up......


 :thumb: Cheers Poppet x


----------



## Kate1976

Hey Paul - hope you had a good session with Harold today?


----------



## DB

he did.. until his car broke down


----------



## Kate1976

DB said:


> he did.. until his car broke down


Ahhhh bugger !!


----------



## 3752

yep Baz is correct.....let me explain....

met up with Harold and Alvin at forest gym yesterday for what i expected to be a hard arm session but what i got was a beating and master class in high intensity training......

the gym was full of top class guys yesterday....Bobby Khan, Wayne Nemiek(sp), Wade Stafford to just name a few all witnessed me getting slaughtered....

this was the session...

Biceps:

Light one arm concentration curls 3 sets (each set consisting of 3 x 12 reps on each arm)

Seated incline DB curls 4 sets

Standing spider curls(one arm hanging concentration curls) 4 sets....watched in amazement when Alvin Small used 50kg DB for a good set of 12 reps

Hammer curls 4 sets

EZ Cable curls 3 sets

Triceps:

Straight arm pressdowns 4 sets

Single arm pressdowns 4 sets

underhand single arm pressdowns 4 sets

single arm overhead dumbbell exstensions 4 sets

all sets where taken to failure and i lifted more weight than have ever done before on arms but i guess the animal comes out when you have 2 20stone monsters pushing you.....

to say i was fukced would be an understatement come the end.....then Alvin said he went easy.....lol

i have to say although i had spoken to Alvin before today was the first time i got to spend some time with him and he is probably one of the nicest guys i have ever met he pushed me through every set not once sitting back and just resting......and from how he looked yesterday i will say now he is my favourite for the title and Pro card this year.....

so left the gym to drive home which normally takes 4hrs, i got 20min down the road and my engine blew stranded at the side of the M25.....10hrs later i walked in my front door....it would seem the AA have a new rule where they cannot take you all the way home in one leg i changed 3 times to get home.....i had a few meals with me but still missed 3 meals yesterday and was very very shattered last night......

today i am weak and very tired it looks like the session and the travel back home has effected me today so will take it easy......

on the plus side Harold said i was still on target with my front and lower half although as per usual my back was slightly behind and because of this my low days are 60g of carbs and the medium day 150g plus the cardio is 2 x 60min sessions......


----------



## RACK

When you told me about the 50kg curl I nearly dropped my phone mate, was having some tattoo work done at the time too lol


----------



## mick_the_brick

Hope you are well Paul??

Just catching up on things..

Looking forward to seeing some upto date pics when you compete.

AA = Suck as.s


----------



## kawikid

Pscarb said:


> so left the gym to drive home which normally takes 4hrs, i got 20min down the road and my engine blew stranded at the side of the M25.....10hrs later i walked in my front door....it would seem the AA have a new rule where they cannot take you all the way home in one leg i changed 3 times to get home.....i had a few meals with me but still missed 3 meals yesterday and was very very shattered last night......
> 
> .....


Paul, thats they way it's always been. It's a relay service. I take it an RSS (road side service) van came to you first to check it out? He would move you as far as he can but can only go 62miles (as the crow flies) from base. If a truck attended he can take you further but is obviously limited to how far he can go with his drivers hours and shift length.

Do you know why the engine blew? Lack of oil :whistling: ?

For future reference, if you know the fault is terminal and are in a hurry you should push the call handler to deploy a truck from the start. The call handler would have to do this as normally it just goes to RSS van dispatch where as a direct terminal recovery would go to recovery dispatch.

Alternatively you could look at adding Stay Mobile to your membership. The patrol would have just got you into a hire car and then moved your car on it's own. TBH that the best option. Doesn't matter the time, you can get cars 24hrs from airports and Enterprise do out of hours service for the AA



mick_the_brick said:


> AA = Suck as.s


Care to elaborate on that. I'm sure with over 2500 patrols you'll get the odd one who's not up to scratch. But the vast majority of younger guys are qualified to master tech standard and have come from the top of the tree from all kinds of dealerships. so will wipe the floor with your normal garage monkey. Obv there's only so much you can do at the roadside, and only so much stock one van will carry. But all RSS now have updated laptops with autodata on it so can diagnose alot of faults. Plus they're targeed on repair rate, so will do everything they can to repair it, or wll organise a prompt local repair.

Try being in Green Flag. You'll get a laugh at that.


----------



## 3752

mick_the_brick said:


> Hope you are well Paul??
> 
> Just catching up on things..
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some upto date pics when you compete.
> 
> AA = Suck as.s


hey Mick nice to see you look in from time to time it gets lonely when you get to my age with all these youngsters journals taking over 



bulkaholic said:


> Good luck for the remainder of the prep mate. I feel your pain just looking at the diet:lol:
> 
> I am hoping to be there on the day so will come and say hello.


cheers buddy, as you know things get even tighter now.....

it will be good to see you again buddy ...


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> hey Mick nice to see you look in from time to time it gets lonely when you get to my age with all these youngsters journals taking over
> 
> ...


Maybe the youngsters respond to posts people make in their journals though :whistling: Glad to hear you got home though [in the end] & love that you got beasted in the gym :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

kawikid said:


> Paul, thats they way it's always been. It's a relay service. I take it an RSS (road side service) van came to you first to check it out? He would move you as far as he can but can only go 62miles (as the crow flies) from base. If a truck attended he can take you further but is obviously limited to how far he can go with his drivers hours and shift length.
> 
> Do you know why the engine blew? Lack of oil :whistling: ?
> 
> For future reference, if you know the fault is terminal and are in a hurry you should push the call handler to deploy a truck from the start. The call handler would have to do this as normally it just goes to RSS van dispatch where as a direct terminal recovery would go to recovery dispatch.
> 
> Alternatively you could look at adding Stay Mobile to your membership. The patrol would have just got you into a hire car and then moved your car on it's own. TBH that the best option. Doesn't matter the time, you can get cars 24hrs from airports and Enterprise do out of hours service for the AA
> 
> Care to elaborate on that. I'm sure with over 2500 patrols you'll get the odd one who's not up to scratch. But the vast majority of younger guys are qualified to master tech standard and have come from the top of the tree from all kinds of dealerships. so will wipe the floor with your normal garage monkey. Obv there's only so much you can do at the roadside, and only so much stock one van will carry. But all RSS now have updated laptops with autodata on it so can diagnose alot of faults. Plus they're targeed on repair rate, so will do everything they can to repair it, or wll organise a prompt local repair.
> 
> Try being in Green Flag. You'll get a laugh at that.


plenty of oil buddy.....  not sure they thought the turbo blew but its been in the garage all day and no joy yet......

it is a company car so not bothered as i have a hire car which for the first 48hrs is paid for by the AA on my companies policy so they gave me a KIA Sorento SUV which is mint i must say but 8am Monday morning my company continue to pick up the tab so they are swapping it for a ford focus:laugh:.....

to be fair the only one out of the 3 guys last night i had an issue with was the first guy, he was supposed to take me to chieveley services but stopped at reading and said this was the ones he meant and the next patrol would be with me in 15min an hour and 15min later the next guy turned up...... :cursing:

this is the first break down i have had guess just unlucky it happened 250miles away from home......lol

today has been a little rough the session with Harold and Alvin yesterday certainly has taken it toll but the lack of sleep and the tow last night has made it all worse....i have had no appetite and just finished my 4th meal and it should of been 6.....you know its bad when on a diet you cannot eat.....

training legs tomorrow morning about 2hrs after and hours cardio so that should be fun...... 

last 4 weeks now so best stop fukcing around and get my sh1t sorted and by that i mean my head.....hey these trophies don't win themselves do they.... :thumb:


----------



## oaklad

just read most of your journal!!always a good read as with all your posts in general

good luck with rest of this prep and show


----------



## matt p

Paul, on the previous page i see that H as dropped you carbs to 60g on low days and 150 on your meduim day, as its less than 4 weeks to the show do you still get ur cheat in on a sat or do you just have a clean high carb day?

Hope all is well fella?


----------



## 3752

Matt my re-feed day is clean carbs with a cheat meal at the end of the day.....

sorry for not updating the log for a few days truth be known i have been suffering a fair bit to the point of questioning my resolve to complete this diet.....yes it happens to us all....

dieting is not easy this is fact guys like me suffer just like those who have not dieted before.....

today has been a bad day for me seeing nothing but bad condition and small muscles does not create a positive mindset....yes my day job, moving house, working away etc all have an impact on how i feel but still it is hard to shake it......to top it all my glands in my crutch have inflamed so have to be careful not to shut my immune system down...as i have said many time journals like this should speak the blunt truth and not wrap it all up with a nice bow on top......

so trained legs on Saturday had an excellent session really felt the pump through the quads.....

Monday was Shoulders and tonight Arms unfortunately both sessions have suffered after my heavy arms session with Harold and Alvin last week....it seems that i have strained a ligament/muscle in my right elbow that has hindered my training some what hopefully this will get better as the week passes...

tomorrow is another day......


----------



## lockstock

*sorry for not updating the log for a few days truth be known i have been suffering a fair bit to the point of questioning my resolve to complete this diet.....yes it happens to us all....*

*
dieting is not easy this is fact guys like me suffer just like those who have not dieted before.....*

*
*

*
today has been a bad day for me seeing nothing but bad condition and small muscles does not create a positive mindset....yes my day job, moving house, working away etc all have an impact on how i feel but still it is hard to shake it......*

Hi Paul,

I feel for you, small fat man syndrome has set in for me too !!!! Dieting suck's but it has to be done. I personally couldnt compete with a job like yours so winning would be the icing on the cake... Mmmm, CAKE, ICING, CAKE, ICING.. Where was i ? Oh yea, good luck and kick the sh1t out of those evil demons.

My demons have arrived already at 6.5 weeks out but it will ALL be over before you know it.

Is it all really worth it for a plastic trophy worth around £20 when your prep is around £2k???

HELL YEA, ha! Something insane in the membrain MAKES us do it, ha!

Paul.


----------



## 3752

hey Paul nice to hear from you buddy.....is it worth it believe me mate i am asking this question for the first time, with everything in my life i feel this year may be my last my job is getting more demanding as is the family....

Just as you will mate i will get onstage and kick those demons.....i am looking forward to being on the same stage with you buddy....best of luck with the rest of your prep mate....see you in southport

so woke up today in a better mindset than i went to bed last night although as i type this the negative thoughts are back it seems that it happens at the end of the day but i feel the sh1t kicked out of me by 7pm.....hey i would be doing it wrong if it was easy right... 

today was a medium carb day so i enjoyed 150g of lovely carbs.....

Meal 1 - 75g Oats/2 scoops extreme whey/35g PB

Meal 2 & 3 - 250g spiced lean mince with 50g basmati rice

Meal 4 - 2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 5 - 1 scoop extreme whey + BCAA's

Meal 6 - 230g fillet steak/veg

i trained chest tonight although i wish i had not as the pain in my left elbow from the arm session last week was very very painful it seems i have got tendinitis back which effected the session.....

cardio this morning was fine although tonight was a push and again was light headed by the end of the time....


----------



## LittleChris

Hope everything sorts itself out for you mate.

Do you cycle your carbs from the start of the diet, or at a certain point, say 8weeks out?


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey dude, thought I'd pop in and say hey!

You knew the doubts would come but I can't imagine they will beat you and your 20 years of competing experience - stay focused, you've worked hard for this. Your job is proper demanding, you have a young family, you are moving house, you are prepping 6 other people! Cut yaself a break JEES!! 

If I hear anymore negative thoughts I will whip your a$$ in castles next week in front of everyone (incl. the husband  )

This is what you've been working for, now knuckle down listen to H and all will be well in the world...

Did you give any thought to my gummie bear music idea - just throwing it out there for ya


----------



## Bettyboo

Not long to go now Paul, come on keep up the positive mindset - easier said than done.

You manage it all for the rest of us :0)


----------



## roberts1974

good luck paul nearly there mate you can do it, it will be well worth all that hard work when you lift that trophy.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

So Paul S, Tom B and Paul L all in same class at the qualifier?


----------



## 3752

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> So Paul S, Tom B and Paul L all in same class at the qualifier?


no mate....Tom is doing UKBFF not NABBA....

Paul L is doing the North NABBA show, i am doing the South West NABBA show so it looks like me and Paul L at the Finals in the same class


----------



## 3752

god i hate bank holidays when i am dieting.....no schedule to follow it is hell....lol

trained at 10.30am today as the gym was closed by 1,00pm decided to train Back instead of legs as i am doing 2 sessions of cardio today where tomorrow i don't do cardio so legs will be able to recover.....

Back:

Seated row (using rope attachment) 5 sets

Partial deadlifts 5 sets

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

Close grip pulldowns 4 sets

Standing Cable rope pullovers FST-7

Reverse Pec-Deck 4 sets

back was minced today and certainly felt the session.....

diet has been very good the new way i have been cooking my chicken has helped give it alot more flavour.....

rest of the day was spent either with the family or my wife raping my wallet buying cushions from Next for the new house....£140 fukcing pounds on scatter cushions.....come on!!!! 

those who have read my journal this week will know i have certainly suffered and hit the wall many times so i am looking forward to the re-feed tomorrow hopefully i have dropped the weight i need to......


----------



## hilly

thats alot for some cushons mate lol.

Im sure you will have hit ure weight pal, your putting the graft in and thats what counts. hope you enjoy ure refeed as i wont be getting one


----------



## XJPX

haha Paul u certainly do need a re-feed, 140quid on cushions...once u get those carbs in u, find those reciepts and get ur money back haha 

enjoy the weekend mate, defo sounds like a tuff ride recently


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> diet has been very good the new way i have been cooking my chicken has helped give it alot more flavour.....
> 
> Ahem :confused1: ...every journal sees you regaling tales of this wondrous p!ssin chicken ....and you STILL havent told moi  :lol: :lol:
> 
> rest of the day was spent either with the family or my wife raping my wallet buying cushions from Next for the new house....£140 fukcing pounds on scatter cushions.....come on!!!!
> 
> Well now then - you get what you pay for dont you? ...think yourself lucky she only went to Next ...she could have gone to Selfridges - they do really, really lovely scatter cushions
> 
> Men just dont understand cushions or fresh flowers :cool2:
> 
> those who have read my journal this week will know i have certainly suffered and hit the wall many times so i am looking forward to the re-feed tomorrow hopefully i have dropped the weight i need to......


Hope so :beer:


----------



## Bettyboo

Ouch £140 on cushions, but then Im sure they look lovely 

Good luck with the weigh in!


----------



## 3752

hilly said:


> thats alot for some cushons mate lol.
> 
> Im sure you will have hit ure weight pal, your putting the graft in and thats what counts. hope you enjoy ure refeed as i wont be getting one


cheers buddy....why not for you did you not hit the weight?



XJPX said:


> haha Paul u certainly do need a re-feed, 140quid on cushions...once u get those carbs in u, find those reciepts and get ur money back haha
> 
> enjoy the weekend mate, defo sounds like a tuff ride recently


it has been and i am sure jen is taking advantage....lol hope your good mate?



Jem said:


> Hope so :beer:


i will write the chicken recipe down in here today miss.....lol



Bettyboo said:


> Ouch £140 on cushions, but then Im sure they look lovely
> 
> Good luck with the weigh in!


apparently Jenny assures me they will go with the curtains and lamp.....???

i did weigh in this morning and dropped 3lbs so under 15 stone now at 209lbs.....bring on the carbs:thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Hey - have already imparted your chicken wisdom onto EM 

Have a good cheat...now what to have eh??


----------



## hilly

Pscarb said:


> cheers buddy....why not for you did you not hit the weight?


Yes mate but the guy helping me with prep doesnt believe in weekly cheats but more food during the week.

I have had one cheat in 9 weeks now. not the end of the world tho.


----------



## 3752

hilly said:


> Yes mate but the guy helping me with prep doesnt believe in weekly cheats but more food during the week.
> 
> I have had one cheat in 9 weeks now. not the end of the world tho.


that's a fair enough mate i have always said their is more than one way to skin a cat and your guy obviously knows his stuff judging by your recent pics....

trained legs this morning it was very tough but i think all morning workouts are if you are not used to training at that time.....

Legs:

Leg exstensions 5 sets 15 reps

Leg press 6 x 10 reps 10 sec rest

Reverse hack squat 3 sets 12 reps (had to stop due to lower back issues)

Leg exstensions FST-7

Stiff leg deadlift 4 sets 12 reps (had to lower weight due to lower back pain)

Single leg curl 4 sets 12 reps

Walking lunges 4 runs 10 lunges per leg

Calf raise 5 sets 20 reps

stripped off at the gym and saw a big difference from last week, my lower back has come right in and my abs are getting dryer so feeling very positive at the moment although i am sure that will disappear by Monday morning 

i am in a good mood all my clients have all dug deep and made losses this past week so a big well done to all of you guys......hope everyone has a good Easter..... :beer:


----------



## Galtonator

is it me or do other men not see the point of cushions?

Is the chicken receipe the same one as in the Beef?

Keep going Paul your a champion


----------



## hilly

cheers paul

workout looks good paul and glad u are happy with the changes in ure physique this week.

i strugle if i have to train early in the morning. i avoid it at all costs lol


----------



## 3752

Galtonator said:


> is it me or do other men not see the point of cushions?
> 
> Is the chicken receipe the same one as in the Beef?
> 
> Keep going Paul your a champion


no mate a little different....

this is it...

one pack of tikka masala spices (tesco's do them per pack is 9g of carbs no fat)

half a can of chopped tomatoes

1 whole red onion

Chicken breast.....

i use 750g of chicken then one pack does all my chicken meals for the day......

chop the onion and fry in olive oil till browning

add contents of packet spices

add half can of chopped toms and stir.....

add chicken then mix so all chicken is covered

add 250ml water

then leave on medium heat and stir occasionally as the fluid reduces.....

end result....cracking tasting low carb chicken....



hilly said:


> cheers paul
> 
> workout looks good paul and glad u are happy with the changes in ure physique this week.
> 
> i strugle if i have to train early in the morning. i avoid it at all costs lol


yes mate i am, my lower back is my biggest problem always has been though the changes this week seem to be all focused in that area from the side i see the whole of my lat all the way to the tie in at the waist......


----------



## hilly

thats great stuff paul never seen that on myself lmao. i have some great love handles that are obviously going to be the last things i shift lol.


----------



## RACK

I might need a new keyboard as I've just dribbled in this one after readin the chicken bit above


----------



## Galtonator

thanks for the receipe sounds nice


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> no mate a little different....
> 
> this is it...
> 
> one pack of tikka masala spices (tesco's do them per pack is 9g of carbs no fat)
> 
> half a can of chopped tomatoes
> 
> 1 whole red onion
> 
> Chicken breast.....
> 
> i use 750g of chicken then one pack does all my chicken meals for the day......
> 
> chop the onion and fry in olive oil till browning
> 
> add contents of packet spices
> 
> add half can of chopped toms and stir.....
> 
> add chicken then mix so all chicken is covered
> 
> add 250ml water
> 
> then leave on medium heat and stir occasionally as the fluid reduces.....
> 
> end result....cracking tasting low carb chicken....
> 
> yes mate i am, my lower back is my biggest problem always has been though the changes this week seem to be all focused in that area from the side i see the whole of my lat all the way to the tie in at the waist......


sounds good mate i've been using a slow cooker recently with similar kinda ingredients and its so damn nice!


----------



## Galtonator

slow cookers are fantastic. Did a joint of lean beef yesterday just shredded it with a fork


----------



## lockstock

Pscarb said:


> no mate....Tom is doing UKBFF not NABBA....
> 
> Paul L is doing the North NABBA show, i am doing the South West NABBA show so it looks like me and Paul L at the Finals in the same class


Hey, dont bring me into the finals... Ive not even qualified yet! If i did im not sure if i will do finals? I dont just want to make the numbers up. Its so much easier to watch, ha!

I feel like dog sh1t at the moment so i will have to see?

Hows your mirror today Paul? Mine said, Computer says no! :confused1:


----------



## 3752

Hey Paul Cmon mate get your head sorted don't be knocking yourself hell only i can be negative in this journal.....lol

my mirror is being nice today to be fair it seems as it normally does things have jumped up a gear in the last few weeks i won't be nailed at the West hopefully that should be enough to get my ticket.......i will say although he mirror is being good i am feeling like crap seems all i do is fukcing cardio.....lol

travelled to heathrow today for 3 days back home on Friday this is a slight inconvenience diet/prep wise but it also means i am alone so i cannot snap at the kids or the wife which is a good thing.....

trained at Castles gym tonight with Jay Burr the husband of Charlie25 on UKM i have been coaching Jay for a few months now and the transformation he has achieved is amazing.....

we trained Back tonight....

Seated Wide pulldowns 5 sets

Reverse seated close grip pulldowns (i sit with my back to the weight rack so no support)

4 sets x 12

Seated Row 4 x 12

ISO pull down 4 x 12

Standing rope pulldowns FST-7

Rope Face pulls 5 x 12

due to me driving today i switched my medium day from tomorrow to today so feel a little more upbeat tan i normally would this is great but come Friday morning i am going to be a grumpy **** 

my condition has come in some more since the weekend hardening up b the day in the shoulders/upper chest and arm area....the fat on the lower back is dropping but this will be there to some degree until the last week.....

i am training at Monster gym tomorrow with one of my guys who is competing at the South Coast show in 10 days.....not been to Monsters for a few years so be good to go back for a session....


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> Hey Paul Cmon mate get your head sorted don't be knocking yourself hell only i can be negative in this journal.....lol
> 
> my mirror is being nice today to be fair it seems as it normally does things have jumped up a gear in the last few weeks i won't be nailed at the West hopefully that should be enough to get my ticket.......i will say although he mirror is being good i am feeling like crap seems all i do is fukcing cardio.....lol
> 
> travelled to heathrow today for 3 days back home on Friday this is a slight inconvenience diet/prep wise but it also means i am alone so i cannot snap at the kids or the wife which is a good thing.....
> 
> trained at Castles gym tonight with Jay Burr the husband of Charlie25 on UKM i have been coaching Jay for a few months now and the transformation he has achieved is amazing.....
> 
> we trained Back tonight....
> 
> Seated Wide pulldowns 5 sets
> 
> Reverse seated close grip pulldowns (i sit with my back to the weight rack so no support)
> 
> 4 sets x 12
> 
> Seated Row 4 x 12
> 
> ISO pull down 4 x 12
> 
> Standing rope pulldowns FST-7
> 
> Rope Face pulls 5 x 12
> 
> due to me driving today i switched my medium day from tomorrow to today so feel a little more upbeat tan i normally would this is great but come Friday morning i am going to be a grumpy ****
> 
> my condition has come in some more since the weekend hardening up b the day in the shoulders/upper chest and arm area....the fat on the lower back is dropping but this will be there to some degree until the last week.....
> 
> i am training at Monster gym tomorrow with one of my guys who is competing at the South Coast show in 10 days.....not been to Monsters for a few years so be good to go back for a session....


all sounds gd Paul, nice to hear ur condition is coming together....wat heart rate are u doing ur cardio at the moment at?....also any sneak preveiw pics soon?


----------



## lockstock

*Hey Paul Cmon mate get your head sorted don't be knocking yourself hell only i can be negative in this journal.....lol*

*
*

*
my mirror is being nice today to be fair it seems as it normally does things have jumped up a gear in the last few weeks i won't be nailed at the West hopefully that should be enough to get my ticket.......i will say although he mirror is being good i am feeling like crap seems all i do is fukcing cardio.....lol*

*
*

The worse you feel the better you look, as they in competative bodybuilding, ha!

Keep plodding on Paul, you will be all smiles soon no daubt and then you can look back and think how well youve done... Youre no spring chicken now and the clock is ticking, hee, hee!

Having said that im 38 this year, age is only a number.... Said the old man! :whistling:

A question for you sir. Ive not even thought about being at the final because ive not done the qualifier yet, its f'in miles from where i live and i HATE travelling... Could you name some hotels that are near the venue please.

Much appreciated if you dont mind?

Thanks Paul


----------



## 3752

no problem buddy....if you want to treat yourself and the missusas i am then the Ramada above the venue is the place to stay, slightly cheaper is the reliable premeir inn which is in the same court as Nandoes and pizza hut etc.....it is still within 5min of the venue......

you are correct buddy i am no spring chicken and this may be my last year in class four or any class for that matter......seems the longer i diet the more important other things in my life become....


----------



## lockstock

Pscarb said:


> no problem buddy....if you want to treat yourself and the missusas i am then the Ramada above the venue is the place to stay, slightly cheaper is the reliable premeir inn which is in the same court as Nandoes and pizza hut etc.....it is still within 5min of the venue......
> 
> you are correct buddy i am no spring chicken and this may be my last year in class four or any class for that matter......seems the longer i diet the more important other things in my life become....


Thanks for that Paul i shall make some phone calls. Not fussed where the venue is as long as its near ANYTHING that sells food! :thumb:

This too maybe my last year, not sure if my girlfriend can put with it (she loves it really )... even my dogs sense im on another planet. Not only that i want to move on, i LOVE bodybuilding and always will but competing is something totally different.

More to life... unless you win all the time, ha! I'll just dream ive won :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

TSK....not even 40 yet and using age as a get out clause:whistling:


----------



## lockstock

ElfinTan said:


> TSK....not even 40 yet and using age as a get out clause:whistling:


....and my aching, creaking bones


----------



## 3752

lockstock said:


> Thanks for that Paul i shall make some phone calls. Not fussed where the venue is as long as its near ANYTHING that sells food! :thumb:
> 
> This too maybe my last year, not sure if my girlfriend can put with it (she loves it really )... even my dogs sense im on another planet. Not only that i want to move on, i LOVE bodybuilding and always will but competing is something totally different.
> 
> More to life... unless you win all the time, ha! I'll just dream ive won :laugh:


well the premier inn is closer to food as it is across the road.....i hear you with the more important things in life i love to compete but the run in is getting harder to justify to my family.....



ElfinTan said:


> TSK....not even 40 yet and using age as a get out clause:whistling:


lol not really babe just stepping on stage seems not to be as important for me as it once did....... 

trained at Monsters gym today in north London with one of my guys who is competing at the Portsmouth show and Magic torch from here...it was a good session we nailed arms don't think either guys are used to such high volume though....lol

felt pretty good before and during the session although dropped badly after by getting dizzy and light headed when back at the hotel and still needed to do my 2nd cardio session.....

diet today was good made even better after buying some cooked food from monsters...

Meal 1 - 6 whole eggs

Meal 2 - couscous/2 tins smoked tuna

Meal 3 - 2 scoops extreme whey/BCAA's

Meal 4 - 6 egg whites/50g cheese/160g chicken

Meal 5 - 2 tins smoked tuna/Greek salad

Meal 6 - 2 scoops extreme whey/50g PB

i am travelling around to train with Harold tomorrow after work nothing like training with a Pro when your on low carbs......lol

head went a little today nothing new there i here you all shout....lol seems it goes towards the end of the day as i gain water although to look on the bright side i feel great in the morning with no water on me.....lol

so 2.5 weeks to go to the West am i feeling confident hell no....but i would not be me if i did....i am sure i am placing far to much pressure on myself for this show but hey what can you do......

as i said i trained at Monsters this is the session......

Biceps:

stabilized concentration curl (to pump blood into the arm) 12 reps each arm (3 sets per big set) 3 x big sets

Seated DB curl 4 x 12

Hanging concentration curl 4 x 12

Hammer curl 4 x 12

Triceps:

2 warm up sets on close grip bench press

Pressdowns 4 x 12 (using multi-grip handles)

Reverse pressdowns 4 x 12 (using multi-grip handles)

Over head cable exstensions 4 x 12 (using multi-grip handles)

single arm DB overhead exstensions 3 x 12

i was looking over a few old pics and came across these that i posted on here a few years back seeing as a few have asked me how i have improved through the years though i would revitalise the thread.....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/22800-progress.html


----------



## bigsteve1974

Pscarb said:


> well the premier inn is closer to food as it is across the road.....i hear you with the more important things in life i love to compete but the run in is getting harder to justify to my family.....
> 
> lol not really babe just stepping on stage seems not to be as important for me as it once did.......
> 
> trained at Monsters gym today in north London with one of my guys who is competing at the Portsmouth show and Magic torch from here...it was a good session we nailed arms don't think either guys are used to such high volume though....lol
> 
> felt pretty good before and during the session although dropped badly after by getting dizzy and light headed when back at the hotel and still needed to do my 2nd cardio session.....
> 
> diet today was good made even better after buying some cooked food from monsters...
> 
> Meal 1 - 6 whole eggs
> 
> Meal 2 - couscous/2 tins smoked tuna
> 
> Meal 3 - 2 scoops extreme whey/BCAA's
> 
> Meal 4 - 6 egg whites/50g cheese/160g chicken
> 
> Meal 5 - 2 tins smoked tuna/Greek salad
> 
> Meal 6 - 2 scoops extreme whey/50g PB
> 
> i am travelling around to train with Harold tomorrow after work nothing like training with a Pro when your on low carbs......lol
> 
> head went a little today nothing new there i here you all shout....lol seems it goes towards the end of the day as i gain water although to look on the bright side i feel great in the morning with no water on me.....lol
> 
> so 2.5 weeks to go to the West am i feeling confident hell no....but i would not be me if i did....i am sure i am placing far to much pressure on myself for this show but hey what can you do......
> 
> as i said i trained at Monsters this is the session......
> 
> Biceps:
> 
> stabilized concentration curl (to pump blood into the arm) 12 reps each arm (3 sets per big set) 3 x big sets
> 
> Seated DB curl 4 x 12
> 
> Hanging concentration curl 4 x 12
> 
> Hammer curl 4 x 12
> 
> Triceps:
> 
> 2 warm up sets on close grip bench press
> 
> Pressdowns 4 x 12 (using multi-grip handles)
> 
> Reverse pressdowns 4 x 12 (using multi-grip handles)
> 
> Over head cable exstensions 4 x 12 (using multi-grip handles)
> 
> single arm DB overhead exstensions 3 x 12
> 
> i was looking over a few old pics and came across these that i posted on here a few years back seeing as a few have asked me how i have improved through the years though i would revitalise the thread.....
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/22800-progress.html


Paul.the dieting while doing your job amazes me...hear so many times people say they cant do the diet/cardio etc because of there Job.. well this thread answers all the questions.....


----------



## laurie g

how we doing Paul? yes i am sure you are doing very well in terms of your diet and your physique i popped down the weekend just gone, saw Paul Powers, Carl- ( Pauls training partner who is competing) and Lewis who is growing at an exponential rate- sorry i missed you but i have been told you are looking exceptional and coming in nicely, will try to get down to see the west i will have to see. :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch

Pscarb said:


> ...it was a good session we nailed arms don't think either guys are used to such high volume though....lol


you can say that again! 216 reps for the warm up!!! haha set the session off well, I cannot straighten my arms this morning mate must be a good thing!

Was a great session and awesome to catch up, much respect to you mate you are a hard working man in every sense of the word.

I'll be looking at this high volume a little more now I think (expect a few emails :tongue: lol), defo think it will help me for the autumn.

Best of luck for the coming months :beer:


----------



## Kezz

i prefer high reps now... 300 on legs the other day and they are smashd now!! and that was in 20 mins...pain!


----------



## supercell

High volume? Spend some time with Neil. Fcuk, its always nice coming home after that!!

I know I haven't been around here much (or on my journal for that matter) but just wanted to wish you all the very best whilst I am away next week and by the time I return you will be into your final weeks prep (I think) and I will be eating myself big again!!

If you need a chat over the next few days mate then call me, there's not a lot I dont know about mental pressure over the last 6 or so weeks!!! Fcuk knows how I am still here but I am and thats the power that this sport has over people. If you can prep mentally and physically for a show on top of all of your other 'every day' pressures, then you can accomplish absolutely anything in life.

Keep the faith Paul

J


----------



## 3752

cheers mate i will give you a shout over the next few days.....i am certainly feeling the difference this year with everything else i have got going on in my life....i watched the video on Youtube of Neil training legs very interesting to say the least....

the change you have acheived in the last 2 weeks James is amazing to say the least mate....

went to see Harold today had a great training session with him and his TP...he took a look at me afterwards and although my legs have come right in i still have a small ring around my middle that is being stubborn and he would of liked to of seen me tighter so we have adjusted the protein amount and dropped the medium day...he says that we will easily catch up with me being 2.5 weeks from the West and i am sure we will just not feeling very positive overall for some reason this year......but i am home tomorrow and will be until after the West so maybe being at home will steady my head some what.......

time for bed i think...


----------



## Galtonator

Paul how you do this with all the traveling is really a testament to your drive how you do it is an amazing organizational feat


----------



## 3752

cheers buddy i must admit it has been hard this year harder than i thought it would be, not the diet or training that is the easy part but the long hours away with work, moving house a week before the show and prepping 4 athletes but hey if it was easy everyone would do it.....lol


----------



## RACK

When you said it wasn't an easy thing to do mate you weren't kidding. My hat goes off to you for how much work you actually put in.

I'll drop you the usually saturday morning weigh in text tomorrow and try and get to chat to you later in the day too after sending the pics.


----------



## 3752

speak tomorrow buddy.....

so back home today and feeling slightly better in the head after speaking to the wife......

diet was good as usual still a low carb day so feeling weak tonight but re-feed tomorrow so only one sleep away 

i have been having Friday off from training the last few weeks so i have been training legs on a Saturday morning but tomorrow me and the wife are taking the kids out for the day so trained tonight...

i had a really bad pain in my lower back all day so wanted to try something different tonight but as usual once i started i could not go easy.......much to the disappointment of my training partner....

i took some pointers from the workout i watched Neil hill do on MD last week.....

Leg exstensions 5 x 15 reps

Leg press 3 x 60reps (using rest pause)

Single leg hamstring curl 4 x 15

Walking lunges 4 x 10 steps per leg

weirdly my back pain eased whilst training but has come back now with vengeance....

after speaking to my wife tonight and a good friend it seems i am placing to much pressure on my self for the NABBA West as it is my local show this (along with other issues) is having a profound effect on my mood through this diet so i am going to relax a little.....


----------



## hilly

enjoy ure day out 2moro paul, relax and let ure hair down. easier said than done i no but will probs do world of good


----------



## CharlieC25

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:

*
**DRIVE BY!!!!! WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!*

Hope all is good - looking forward to cheering you on in 2 weeks


----------



## 3752

sorry for the lack of updates over the last few days to say i have been drained would be a major understatement.....

training has been fine and so as the cardio although very tough to complete, the moving has been the tough bit as my wife bless her has been doing most of the packing due to my major lack of motivation......

i have altered the diet a little but was confused to why the severe lack of energy until i weighed this morning......so last Saturday i was 206lbs which was 3lbs down on the week before this morning i was 199lbs....yes you read that correct 199lbs a 7lb drop in 4 days.....i must say though my physique has changed a massive amount though and that small ring of stubborn fat around the front and back of my waist is all but gone.......


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> sorry for the lack of updates over the last few days to say i have been drained would be a major understatement.....
> 
> training has been fine and so as the cardio although very tough to complete, the moving has been the tough bit as my wife bless her has been doing most of the packing due to my major lack of motivation......
> 
> i have altered the diet a little but was confused to why the severe lack of energy until i weighed this morning......so last Saturday i was 206lbs which was 3lbs down on the week before this morning i was 199lbs....yes you read that correct 199lbs a 7lb drop in 4 days.....i must say though my physique has changed a massive amount though and that small ring of stubborn fat around the front and back of my waist is all but gone.......


Jesus - 7lbs in 4 days!! I'll take that 

Hope all is OK and your geared up for the home straight


----------



## supercell

Good weight loss mate, just shows how much water and fat the body carries even when in condition. I lost 10lbs in around 12 days down in Wales when we changed things and pulled a few things out.

Remember that being flat is vital if the carb up is gonna work. Neil always says, 'The sh1tter you look 4 days out, the better!' Wise words indeed.

Enjoy the rest of the prep into the West Britain mate, I'll be thinking of ya.

J


----------



## 3752

cheers buddy although a big drop it had to come off the way i look now i reckon approx 194lbs at the west which will be 95% of best the other 5% will come for the Britain......thanks for popping into my journal mate when your show is only hours away best of luck for that when are you back in the UK??

the stress of the move has been massive when added to the comp prep....but we pick the keys up tomorrow so nearly there....

diet has been bang on as normal today....

Meal 1 - home made pancakes

Meal 2 - 2 whole eggs+2 whites/50g kol less cheese/1 tin smoked tuna

Meal 3 - 2 scoops extreme whey/50g PB

Meal 4 - home made pancakes

Meal 5 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey

Meal 6 - 260g fillet steak/veg

training tonight was shoulders and after i felt ready to drop.....

Seated machine press 5 x 15

DB side raise 4 x 12

BB front raise 4 x 12

Cable rear delts 4 x 12

BB Mill press 4 x 12

combine this with 2 cardio sessions and i am fukced.....but the detail is happening i still have some fat on my lower back but hopefully this will drop by time the show comes around.....but the cross straitions are on my legs, Shoulders and triceps i am very flat as i have been on 50g of carbs or less every day since last Saturday the plan will be to have a clean high carb day on Saturday then to deplete from Sunday until Wednesday.....


----------



## jw007

Hope all is well mate..

Looking forward to seeing some pics and some improvements 

Hope the move goes well and does not stress you too much


----------



## 3752

cheers Joe well i have improved this is for certain i will get a few pics done next week in the gym and post them up......

the move is stressful thankfully i will be at my current house overseeing the Movers so i can cook my rice and chicken for the day.....


----------



## davyb

combine this with 2 cardio sessions and i am fukced.....but the detail is happening i still have some fat on my lower back but hopefully this will drop by time the show comes around.....but the cross straitions are on my legs, Shoulders and triceps i am very flat as i have been on 50g of carbs or less every day since last Saturday the plan will be to have a clean high carb day on Saturday then to deplete from Sunday until Wednesday.....


----------



## 3752

Dave yes a clean high carb day is essential in my eyes, i like yo have been on low carbs for a while so depleted all ready this burst in carbs will sky rocket the metabolism.....i will deplete Sun-Wed but i will not be going to zero carbs i and my coach Harold does not feel it pays off to zero out on carbs i will have some oats for breakfast then protein and veg for the remaining meals, i won't be adding any fats i don't think.....

good luck for your show hope to see you in southport...


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Beast how are you feeling after your montrous weekend?

If you have a spare minute this week could you look at that diet we spoke about? I know you are a week out though so don't worry if you havent got time...


----------



## 3752

i will sort it for you this week....

what a weekend.....moved lock stock and protein tubs to my new house on Fri/Sat i really never knew how much junk i had until it was time to pack it.....lol

there was obviously no deviation to the diet or training whilst moving but the 16hr days i had Fri/Sat/Sun has certainly taken its toll on my energy levels going into the final week.....

i had a clean re-feed on Saturday of 500g of carbs and to be honest it hardly touched me.....i am now at the end of my 2nd depletion day with another 2 to go, carbs are down to 60g cardio is still twice a day and i am p1ssing like a race horse.....lol

the plan is to carb up Thur/Fri and Saturday for the show on Sunday....i was hoping to get some pics done this week but that has not been possible plus i have no Internet access apart from my iPhone so i would not be able to post up the pics any way so please be patient if you have sent me a PM but i have not answered it......

so that's it really sorry for the lack of updates it cannot be avoided due to the no Internet crap......

i will try to update the log again before the show.....


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> i will sort it for you this week....
> 
> what a weekend.....moved lock stock and protein tubs to my new house on Fri/Sat i really never knew how much junk i had until it was time to pack it.....lol
> 
> there was obviously no deviation to the diet or training whilst moving but the 16hr days i had Fri/Sat/Sun has certainly taken its toll on my energy levels going into the final week.....
> 
> i had a clean re-feed on Saturday of 500g of carbs and to be honest it hardly touched me.....i am now at the end of my 2nd depletion day with another 2 to go, carbs are down to 60g cardio is still twice a day and i am p1ssing like a race horse.....lol
> 
> the plan is to carb up Thur/Fri and Saturday for the show on Sunday....i was hoping to get some pics done this week but that has not been possible plus i have no Internet access apart from my iPhone so i would not be able to post up the pics any way so please be patient if you have sent me a PM but i have not answered it......
> 
> so that's it really sorry for the lack of updates it cannot be avoided due to the no Internet crap......
> 
> i will try to update the log again before the show.....


hope the next few days go drama free mate, all the best for the show....fingers crossed another trophy to add to the cabinet


----------



## davyb

Pscarb said:


> i will sort it for you this week....
> 
> what a weekend.....moved lock stock and protein tubs to my new house on Fri/Sat i really never knew how much junk i had until it was time to pack it.....lol
> 
> there was obviously no deviation to the diet or training whilst moving but the 16hr days i had Fri/Sat/Sun has certainly taken its toll on my energy levels going into the final week.....
> 
> i had a clean re-feed on Saturday of 500g of carbs and to be honest it hardly touched me.....i am now at the end of my 2nd depletion day with another 2 to go, carbs are down to 60g cardio is still twice a day and i am p1ssing like a race horse.....lol
> 
> the plan is to carb up Thur/Fri and Saturday for the show on Sunday....i was hoping to get some pics done this week but that has not been possible plus i have no Internet access apart from my iPhone so i would not be able to post up the pics any way so please be patient if you have sent me a PM but i have not answered it......
> 
> so that's it really sorry for the lack of updates it cannot be avoided due to the no Internet crap......
> 
> i will try to update the log again before the show.....


What amount of carbs are you using on your carb up, and do you taper down to the show then add in fats last day or so.

Also how much water are you taking in each day?

Hope it all goes well, thanks


----------



## Munch

Best of luck for the show Paul.

Your consistency and commitment is truly inspiring mate. Been reading through your jounal here daily since it begun - truly amazing mate. My job also requires me to travel, long hours etc... but im now a lean, mean tupperwear packing, Oats so simple, PB and whey machine!

fingers crossed!


----------



## hilly

best of luck mate


----------



## 3752

davyb said:


> What amount of carbs are you using on your carb up, and do you taper down to the show then add in fats last day or so.
> 
> Also how much water are you taking in each day?
> 
> Hope it all goes well, thanks


i am depleting on my low days so 60g of carbs, as for the carb up well we tend to go a little light on the carbs in the days before maybe 4-500g thur/fri then 300g sat then a cheat meal 6hrs after i stop my water.....



Munch said:


> Best of luck for the show Paul.
> 
> Your consistency and commitment is truly inspiring mate. Been reading through your jounal here daily since it begun - truly amazing mate. My job also requires me to travel, long hours etc... but im now a lean, mean tupperwear packing, Oats so simple, PB and whey machine!
> 
> fingers crossed!


nice to hear you have got to grips with the travelling food nightmare mate....best of luck



hilly said:


> best of luck mate


cheers mate...


----------



## matt p

Hello Mate,

Looking forward to catching up Sunday, im on my 3rd day of depletion like you and looking forward to my Oats and Potato come Thur!

Can i ask what is the theory behind a cheat meal the night before the show? i have been having abit of steak/whole eggs as my last meal and it has given me a totally diff look in the morning, much dryer, so will prob stick with that for my 1st show, can the cheat be anything? I'm sure i've read somewhere that Harold M has had his athletes eat Pizza's the night before?

All the best dude, c u sunday!


----------



## 3752

hey Matt yes Harold does that...the night before i competed at the 2008 Britain i had 1 large and a large slice of cheesecake the key is to stop the water intake earlier so the body has to use fluid from between the skin to fill you out.....it definitely works but you need to trial and error the method to find out whats best for you.....you are best sticking with what you know.....

keep your head down Matt and i will see you Sunday mate...

so as i mentioned this is the 3rd day of depletion, i dropped 2lbs from Saturday so i am siting at 197lbs so it looks like i will be on stage around the same weight i was at the NABBA Britain in 2008 (194lbs)...

keep myself busy today buying new stuff for the new house and unpacking boxes this will continue tomorrow and is a great way for the day to fly by......

trained Arms tonight had a great session..

Biceps:

Standing DB curls 4 x 12

preacher curls 4 x 12

spider curls 4 x 12

EZ BB curl 3 x 15

Triceps:

dips 3 x 15

V bar pressdowns 4 x 12

Rope pressdowns 4 x 12

overhead rope exstensions 4 x 12

Hammer curls 4 x 12

did my last cardio session after the gym, it always feel good to do the last cardio session before a show but then i feel guilty not doing it.....lol

had a lot of comments about the weight dropping off my face over the last few days and i must admit i do look a little like skeletor....


----------



## RACK

Good luck for sunday mate. Hope the rest of the depletion goes well.

I'll be givin you a call saturday morning re the weigh in


----------



## hilly

Interesting the pizza/cheat the night before. like a mini **** load almost without the drastic measures.


----------



## matt p

Cheers Paul, thankyou for the explanation, its all been a massive learning curve for me! some things have worked, others have not! It was Tom who reccomended the steak burger and whole eggs to me, feels like a treat rather than a comp diet meal lol!

Out of intrest when do you stop taking on fluids then?

Hope your pleased with the new Pad? you still down in plymouth (i think thats where you said you lived when we trained)

Have you started stocking up with goodies for after the show lol! bought myself some clotted cream fudge, not had it in years but for some reason i really want some!


----------



## Big JMJ

Good Luck mate

Bet you are looking forward to the night before - Pizza! :thumb:

Brings back good memories

All the best:rockon:


----------



## FATBOY

good luck buddy


----------



## Galtonator

GOOD luck Paul kick ass


----------



## supercell

Best of luck Paul and enjoy your carbs tomorrow. Im still out here in America at the moment but with a lovely suite, Golds a stones throw away and all this nice food, I'm quite happy out here for another week or 2, so lets hope the volcano does its thing again.

On a serious note, I'll should be back sat/sun so I will make sure that I call you to wish you well if I am back in the UK. Go smash it mate but more importantly......ENJOY it, you deserve to.

J


----------



## mick_the_brick

All the best Paul


----------



## bigkiwi

Best of luck Paul. You have worked hard for this


----------



## 3752

hilly said:


> Interesting the pizza/cheat the night before. like a mini **** load almost without the drastic measures.


yes mate by easing the carb up then having this meal it works a treat for me the key is when you stop the water...



matt p said:


> Cheers Paul, thankyou for the explanation, its all been a massive learning curve for me! some things have worked, others have not! It was Tom who reccomended the steak burger and whole eggs to me, feels like a treat rather than a comp diet meal lol!
> 
> Out of intrest when do you stop taking on fluids then?
> 
> Hope your pleased with the new Pad? you still down in plymouth (i think thats where you said you lived when we trained)
> 
> Have you started stocking up with goodies for after the show lol! bought myself some clotted cream fudge, not had it in years but for some reason i really want some!


this is the key Matt somethings work for some, some don't it is all about finding what your body responds to.....

i stop my water between 4-6pm the day before the show depending on condition etc....

yes my new place is still in plymouth in fact 2miles away from my old place, it is all good now just a little tense at the time 



Big JMJ said:


> Good Luck mate
> 
> Bet you are looking forward to the night before - Pizza! :thumb:
> 
> Brings back good memories
> 
> All the best:rockon:


hey stranger how you doing mate??

i will give you a call next week to catch up


----------



## 3752

FATBOY said:


> good luck buddy





Galtonator said:


> GOOD luck Paul kick ass





mick_the_brick said:


> All the best Paul





bigkiwi said:


> Best of luck Paul. You have worked hard for this


cheers guys, thanks for the support


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> Best of luck Paul and enjoy your carbs tomorrow. Im still out here in America at the moment but with a lovely suite, Golds a stones throw away and all this nice food, I'm quite happy out here for another week or 2, so lets hope the volcano does its thing again.
> 
> On a serious note, I'll should be back sat/sun so I will make sure that I call you to wish you well if I am back in the UK. Go smash it mate but more importantly......ENJOY it, you deserve to.
> 
> J


hey James, thanks for the post mate it must be hell where you are and not being able to get back home......lol not..

congrats on your first Pro show buddy....

look forward to the call mate.....have a safe trip back


----------



## Jacko89

Good luck Paul


----------



## hilly

I practiced something similar on my last refeed/cheat period altho i didnt cut water totaly out i just reduced the intake. the difference between the sat morning and sunday morning was very impressive and only 3lb weight gain and i went mental more or less from 9 till 1am when i woke up then rolled back over after eating haha.

if i get another refeed will experiment again.

all the best once more for this weekend fella


----------



## 3752

cheers guys....

so depletion day 4 and another drop in weight this time of 3lbs so down to 194lbs which is the same weight as onstage in 2008, my condition has come in alot over the last week getting dryer by the day.....

no cardio today so just training, this week we have changed things slightly with our approach to training....normally i would train as normal on Sunday then do a depletion workout using high volume on the M/T/W before carb up......this time i have trained as i normally would all through depletion but tomorrow my first day of carb up i will do a high volume type workout to help the carbs shuttle through this will be my last session.....

today i trained shoulders,,,

Standing DB side raise 4 x 15

Seated machine press 4 x 12

BB front raise 4 x 12

Reverse Pec-Deck 4 x 12

DB side raise FST-7

totally fukced afterwards so was chuffed i had no cardio to do

So as i mentioned above tomorrow is my first Carb day the number will be approx...

Carbs 750g

Protein 150g

Fats 50g

these amounts will be adjusted for Friday and Saturday depending on how i come in.....


----------



## CharlieC25

Good luck for Sunday dude - we'll be cheering for you although you prob wont be able to hear us over your monstrous support network hehe


----------



## 3752

cheers Carly i am looking forward to it there is alot of people travelling down to support me so should be fun....now all i need is some music and a routine and i am set.....lol


----------



## pastanchicken

Good luck mate


----------



## shakey

Good Luck mate,see you Sunday:thumb:


----------



## 3752

cheers guys....see you Sunday Sean mate...

weighed this morning and for some reason i was up 2lbs well my head was well and truly ****ed then.....thankfully my wife kicked some sense into me and i began the carb up.....

i do find the anticipation of the carb up always to be better than the actual carb up, don't get me wrong i love to eat the carbs but eating 750g of clean carbs and all solid food is not an easy task especially when you have been dieting for over 3months.....

did my final pump through workout today as well just one exercise on each of the upper body for 75reps per bodypart.....and by the end i was fukced.....

i feel fat and bloated tonight but i know when i wake up in the morning i will be a little fuller and dryer....

i think i have settled on a song now so just need to string a few posers together and i am set.....lol


----------



## mal

good luck,enjoy the carb up!


----------



## weeman

good luck for the weekend mate,will be at nabba scottish same day supporting the two guys i've helped but will be checking on here via phone hopefully to see if can see how you get on 

gotta agree with the carb up lol,the fantasy is so much better than the reality,especially from about meal 3 onwards lol


----------



## MarcusWright

good luck for sunday paul!


----------



## XJPX

best of luck mate....

wat was the reasoning behind depleationtraining on ur carb up day?.....u say to drive into the muscles but wont they already be starving?......


----------



## control

Just had a read through this mate very inspiring indeed, best of luck my friend


----------



## Kate1976

Just a quick note to say best of luck


----------



## defdaz

Good luck Paul, kick some ass!


----------



## 3752

weeman said:


> good luck for the weekend mate,will be at nabba scottish same day supporting the two guys i've helped but will be checking on here via phone hopefully to see if can see how you get on
> 
> gotta agree with the carb up lol,the fantasy is so much better than the reality,especially from about meal 3 onwards lol


yes mate definatly...went to bed last night a little watery and bloated.....



XJPX said:


> best of luck mate....
> 
> wat was the reasoning behind depleationtraining on ur carb up day?.....u say to drive into the muscles but wont they already be starving?......


not realy depleting Jord just pumping the blood through to help the carbs push through.....tried it last year on the 2nd day with a few clients but found this was to much



control said:


> Just had a read through this mate very inspiring indeed, best of luck my friend


thank you mate...


----------



## 3752

Kate1976 said:


> Just a quick note to say best of luck


Cheers Kate....



defdaz said:


> Good luck Paul, kick some ass!


cheers mate...

so second day carb up and after yesterdays 750g i dropped a pound on the scales which is normal for me as my metabolism fires up......

no training today just a day relaxing in the house well as much as the wife will let me....lol

another 750g today so i expect to be full and bloated tonight again lol.....

looking at some music to pose to, Tom has given me his music from the Pompey show, Rack suggested Prodigy's Warrior Dance which i really like not sure yet though....


----------



## RACK

Prodigy "Omen" is also a good one mate. Think about 1min in there's a quiet bit and then it kicks in again


----------



## ElfinTan

AAAAAAGGGGAAAAAAAAADOOOOOOOO DOOOOOOOO DOOOOOOO

x


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nearly there now Paul

All the best buddy


----------



## lockstock

Hi Paul,

Just want to wish you good luck for the weekend. Not really something you hear too often coming from a competitor in your class but we all go through the same thing so i hope all goes to plan and you are feeling well... Especially now the carbs are getting slammed in! 

Enjoy those carbs... Mmmmm! :thumb:

Paul.


----------



## 3752

cheers Paul hows your diet going??

cheers Mick....

and not a chance Tan....lol


----------



## matt p

Hi Paul,

I have been looking forward to my carb up for so long but now its here and the sun is out i'm fed up.

Clock watching till my next meal, taking in X amount of water, vit C etc

Don't get me wrong its nice to eat again but i cant stray to far away from the house and can't expend alot of energy as it defeats the object of carb loading!

Just looking forward to hitting the stage, can i ask is the Corn exchange in/near the city centre as i would like to grab some food and take a walk after my pre judge?

Hope your good my friend?


----------



## Jacko89

Good luck Paul kick some butt :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

matt p said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I have been looking forward to my carb up for so long but now its here and the sun is out i'm fed up.
> 
> Clock watching till my next meal, taking in X amount of water, vit C etc
> 
> Don't get me wrong its nice to eat again but i cant stray to far away from the house and can't expend alot of energy as it defeats the object of carb loading!
> 
> Just looking forward to hitting the stage, can i ask is the Corn exchange in/near the city centre as i would like to grab some food and take a walk after my pre judge?
> 
> Hope your good my friend?


yes Matt it is in fact it is in the centre....



Jacko89 said:


> Good luck Paul kick some butt :thumbup1:


i will certainly try mate....i will reply to your pm after the show


----------



## Jacko89

Pscarb said:


> i will certainly try mate....i will reply to your pm after the show


Thanks mate, like i said no real rush but would be awesome stuff  Good luck again


----------



## DB

Smash em up mate, I know you'll be fine! see you at the finals (hopefully!)


----------



## ares1

good luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## chrisj22

Best of luck, Paul.


----------



## ElfinTan

Not going to wish you luck Poppet because you don't need it! I wish you the placing you deserve....and I know I will be shouting for you at the Brits x


----------



## 3752

Cheers Tan hope you and Mr G are both good?


----------



## Squirrel

Hi Paul

Best of luck over the weekend. Was planning to come up and watch but got lumbered with additional night shifts due to staff being stuck abroad. Great show last year, I'm sure this will be just as good. Good luck again.

Squirrel


----------



## ElfinTan

Pscarb said:


> Cheers Tan hope you and Mr G are both good?


Yeah babe! Speak after ya show...think plans may have only been delayed somewhat but chat after wknd x


----------



## staffy

Good luck with the show mate hope all goes to plan..


----------



## oaklad

good luck tomorow!


----------



## lockstock

Pscarb said:


> cheers Paul hows your diet going??
> 
> cheers Mick....
> 
> and not a chance Tan....lol


Hi Paul,

Diet has gone to plan, so far. I'm a total retarded zombie at the moment... Is that good or bad?, ha!

When you feel totally fooked dont you just love that saying, 'How's your diet doing! Man, i dont want to think about it because all i want i my natural prozac fix... Hobnobs! 

Good luck for tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

Good Luck


----------



## bigsteve1974

lockstock said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Diet has gone to plan, so far. I'm a total retarded zombie at the moment... Is that good or bad?, ha!
> 
> When you feel totally fooked dont you just love that saying, 'How's your diet doing! Man, i dont want to think about it because all i want i my natural prozac fix... Hobnobs!
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow :thumb:


thanks god its not just me..feeling totally wiped out ..like ive a handfull of vallium,,,,.. hate this feeling.... :cursing:

steve


----------



## bigsteve1974

GOOD LUCK MATE WE WILL BE THERE ....

steve


----------



## XJPX

Pose to something slower mate...lets see some graceful moves from u


----------



## 3752

cheers everyone....

Paul yes mate when you fukced then it is working this is how i will feel for the weeks after this show as i run into he Britain....

Yes Steve mate will see you there buddy....

Jord sort of decided on a sample of warrior dance by prodigy.....


----------



## weeman

what happened?? how did you do mate??searching for results on net but cant find any.


----------



## DB

Congrats on your win mate


----------



## JAY-EL

Well done mate , and all the best for the Britain i can sense another win!!


----------



## ElfinTan

:rockon:


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> :rockon:


ditto


----------



## MarcusWright

Well done mate


----------



## matt p

Paul,

Nice to catch up with you yesterday, i watched pre judge but left after i did my class at the finals (food was calling) congrats on your win and like you talked about yesterday it's all about dialling it in for the brits!

When you come back to Wiltshire in August we'll hook up for another session!

Really liked your posing routine to, loving the side tricep shot, that's 'the money shot'

Take care bud and speak soon!


----------



## jw007

Well Done Paul

I hear congrats are in order 

Get the pics up, cant wait to see your new improved physique


----------



## Galtonator

well done Paul


----------



## control

Well done matey! Get the pics up


----------



## willsey4

Well done Paul.

Looking forward to the pics.

On to the finals!


----------



## 3752

cheers guys....

so yesterday was the first part of this massive year of competing....the plan for this show was to come in with still some work to do for the finals in 5 weeks time we knew if we tried to peak for this show and the finals it could back fire mainly due to my job and travelling....so the goal was to win the class and get the invite to the finals and that was achieved.....

i had a pretty bad nights sleep Saturday night due to p1ssing alot through the night all in all probably got 4hrs sleep, so as you can imagine i was a tad grumpy in the house before the show....lol

my wife finished putting the tan on and we was off to the venue....i signed in and took some time to speak to a load of people who had travelled to support me which i really appreciated.....

Tom Blackman again was my wing man for backstage....

found out there was 3 in my class i was very pleased with this as in years gone by i have been in my class on my own and that is no fun......

the show dragged a little due to the quantity of competitors in the 1st timers and novice classes, it was son time for me to get onstage i had decided to go with Prodigy's Warrior Dance for my music....

i did my posing and the compulsories then got changed to go out and see my family......the best part of the onstage time was hearing my son (who had never seen me onstage) shout my name throughout the time i was up there....

i had alot of positive comments concerning my size especially my quads and back this was pleasing to hear considering the year i had in 2009.....

after pre-judging i went with Tom and Dutch Scott for a Burger and god was that good....lol i limited my fluid intake but polished off a whole BK meal yum yum.... 

after spending some time with friends and family it was time to prepare for the night show......

the BK and flapjacks i had after pre-judging did their job and i dried out and was fuller for the night show.....

i had been told by numerous judges that i had taken the class but it was still nice to hear when they called my name out this is the 5th year i have taken this title so undefeated which is nice......

i came back out for the Overall now i knew my condition was not nailed and there was at least one other guy from class 3 Paul Power (one of my oldest friends) who was shredded because of this i had no pressure and enjoyed the pose down......now the result was unexpected and o be fair wrong the class 2 guy Ellis won and he was good but i have to say i really don't know how Paul did not win but hey that's Bodybuilding......

today i have been off my diet i have not eaten that much Nandos for lunch, fish and chips for tea and i have some ice cream for later.....i am back on the diet tomorrow my carbs are raised to 250g for the next few days and i expect them to stay that way until this time next week where we will start to wind it up for the finals.......i was told by a few of the judges that i had approx 5-7lbs to drop and that was mainly on my back i have 5 weeks to do this i would like to think when i do i will be a force to compete against at the finals......

thanks for everyone's support it really has kept me going through the last few weeks......5 more weeks head down and dig deep.....i will post pics up as soon as i get some...


----------



## hilly

great stuff paul big congrats, looking forward to seeing some pics. enjoy the ice cream


----------



## ah24

Awesome result mate - good luck at the finals


----------



## laurie g

well done paul you look have made some good improvements- testament to a very productive off season something which i shall achieve this year i hope- shame powers didnt win when i saw him a few weeks back he looked very good- tight vascular and full- he better be doing the britsh


----------



## 3752

laurie g said:


> well done paul you look have made some good improvements- testament to a very productive off season something which i shall achieve this year i hope- shame powers didnt win when i saw him a few weeks back he looked very good- tight vascular and full- he better be doing the britsh


he did win mate he won his class but not the overall.....

i had 9months off all gear last year due to kidney issues so believe me i am as suprised as some to the extra muscle i have guess Blast & Cruise is not the be all


----------



## RACK

Well done mate

Good music choice too lol


----------



## 3752

yea thanks for that John.....

here are a cpl of pics will post more when i get them...


----------



## RACK

I can't believe how much you've changed from when I met you at Tan & Paul's gym mate.

You seem to have packed a lot of dense muscle on, even though you've dieted down


----------



## 3752

had a weird day today i have been wiped out all day struggling to keep my eyes open guess that just shows ho much competing takes it out of you.....

back in the gym today and back on the treadmill....i have had a banging headache all day which went surprisingly when i was training....

Chest:

took it light and steady today...

Pec-Deck 5 x 15

Seated flat press 5 x 12

Incline machine press 4 x 15

Incline DB flyes 4 x 12

broomstick twists 4 x 10 each side

frog kicks 4 x 15

finished with 45min cardio

diet today as usual has been bang on we have upped the carbs slightly for this week.....

Meal 1 - Gluten/Wheat/Dairy free wholemeal bread/6 egg whites/3 yolks

Meal 2 - 250g chicken/Basmati rice

Meal 3 - same as meal 2

Meal 4 - 100g Oats/2 scoops extreme whey/small banana

Meal 5 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey/BCAA's

Meal 6 - tuna steak/Veg

i have dropped all orals this week to give my body a small break but will begin things again this coming Sunday, i have started the GH again today at 4iu's before bed.....


----------



## hilly

been wiped myself mate, any reason why the gluten free bread instead of the sporuted spelt i no you became fond of?


----------



## MarcusWright

pics look awesome mate your lats look really wide

bet the junk food after all that was awesome

respect mate


----------



## 3752

hilly said:


> been wiped myself mate, any reason why the gluten free bread instead of the sporuted spelt i no you became fond of?


i used it in my carb up and not only did it taste lovely i had no bloat from it....the sprouted bread is still my fav but wanted something that wuld not cause any bloat...


----------



## hilly

Pscarb said:


> i used it in my carb up and not only did it taste lovely i had no bloat from it....the sprouted bread is still my fav but wanted something that wuld not cause any bloat...


interesging i may try some as i find bread in general bloats me but i do not get any issues with the sprouted spelt.

do you get the sporuted wheat version paul or the sprouted spelt. i have been using the spelt. i tried the raisen but prefer the plain. still wanna try the ginger once prep is over


----------



## 3752

the energy levels are coming back now feeling a little better than yesterday....i have had a little rebound from the water manipulation for the west so smoothed over slightly but because i took it steady on my day of on Monday it is not to bad......

spoke to Harold tonight and we are going to drop the Carbs down to 100g the fats up to 120g and the Protein 325g i prefer to eat lower carbs and higher fats but the higher carbs these last 3 days have certainly raised my metabolism....

trained Back tonight another good session but this may have something to do with extreme pump i got from the workout.....

Seated close grip row 4 x 15

Wide grip pull-down to front 4 x 12

Wide grip pull-down to rear 4 x 1

Partial Deads 5 x 12

Rope pulldowns 5 x 12

Reverse Pec-Deck 5 x 12

finished with 45min cardio

diet:

Meal 1 - 4 x free form multi-seed bread/4 egg whites+2 whole eggs

Meal 2 - Basmati rice/Chicken

Meal 3 - Basmati rice/Chicken

Meal 4 - Couscous/Chicken

Meal 5 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey

Meal 6 - omelette (2whole eggs/4 whites) 45g kol less cheese/Veg


----------



## PAULSHEZ

Excellent pics Paul, i agree you have made very good improvements in shape and quality muscle, your in a different class on those pics


----------



## 3752

cheers Paul this needs to be considered when guys are giving out advice about staying on gear for a long time...seeing as i took 9months off last year.....hope you are good mate?


----------



## 3752

weighed this morning my weight was 205lbs so 9lbs up from the show which is not that bad considering the water manipulation and off day i had on Monday.....

felt alot better today after dropping my carbs down to 100g today although not sure if i will feel the same tomorrow 

trained Arms tonight and seeing as i have had some very positive comments concerning the development of my arms i was not going to change the style i have been using so i completed 45 sets on Arms yes 45 sets 

Biceps:

EZ bar curl FST-7

Machine Preacher curl 4 x 12

Spider curls 4 x 12

Multi Grip cable curls 4 x12

Triceps:All sets performed with multi grip bars

Pressdowns 4 x 12

Underhand pressdowns 4 x 12

Overhead exstensions 4 x 12

Single arm pressdowns 4 x 12

Hammer curls 4 x 12

finished off with 45min cardio.....

diet...

Meal 1 - home made pancakes/1 banana/prebiotic yogurt

Meal 2 - 100g organic oats(less carbs more fibre)/2 scoops extreme Whey/45g peanut butter

Meal 3 - 250g home made burgers/2 whole eggs/veg

Meal 4 - tuna steak/Veg

Meal 5 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey

Meal 6 - 2 small omelettes (total made with 2 whole eggs and 4 whites) 50g Kol less cheese/veg


----------



## supercell

Glad all going well for the final run in mate. I'll be glued to your thread now and will be up in Southport to see you and give you support.

J


----------



## 3752

cheers James.....the final run in will b tough as i have less to get off but the majority of my time will be at home apart from a few days up in Heathrow next week where i will be seeing Harold and also have a photo shoot at Kim's gym.....

the weekend went well we had a little party for my 40th which is on Wednesday but seeing as i am dieting there will be no cake.....lol

i trained legs on Saturday morning and smashed them up stupidly not realising that i had not trained them for 2 weeks and that i was back down on carbs.....

Leg:

Leg exstensions FST-7

Leg press 3 x 60

Leg exstensions 5 x 15

SLD supersetted with Lying leg curl 4 x 12

Lunges 4 x 12

Glute kickbacks 4 x 20

my legs are still so painful that i had to use the leg press for calf's today and not seated machine....

just got back from the gym as being a BH it was closing early.....

Chest:

Pec Deck 4 x 15

Incline DB press 4 x 12

Seated flat press 4 x 12

Cable X Overs FST-7

Leg press calf raise FST-7

Abs:

Frog kicks 5 x 15

Side crunch 4 x 12

feeling very hungry all the time now which i suppose is a good thing as it does show the metabolism is up there.....


----------



## hilly

glad u had a nice birthday paul, plenty of time for cake later. I had mine a month ago and didnt eat anything while every1 tcuked into the spread. guted lol. wouldnt let my mum get me a cake tho so no1 had any haha.

I feel you on being permanantly hungry its really starting to wind me up


----------



## 3752

cheers Hilly but my Bday is on wednesday the only good thing is that i am working from home and it is a medium day carb wise.....lol


----------



## hilly

ahh my bad, low carbs see haha. least ure getting a few extra carbs pal lol


----------



## supercell

Let me know when you are travelling up to see H or Kim and I'll pop along; I'm fairly quiet next week. If you want to stay covered thats cool mate but it would just be nice to see you before the big day and catch up!!

J


----------



## 3752

that would be god mate i am at Harolds on Wednesday afternoon from 3pm ish......the next day i am at Kim's mid afternoon....it would be good to see you and catch up also mate.....as for covering up if i don't get rid of this water from the West i most certainly will


----------



## CharlieC25

Happy Birthday for Wednesday Grandad 

Prep sounds good so far, hope all goes well with Harold - are you at Castles before the finals? Also what hotel are you staying at for the Britain? Jay and I want to book up so will make sense to pick the same hotel if we're picking up Jen from the airport unless you'd like me to kidnap your wife... which I can do... for a small fee


----------



## 3752

lol....not sure about castles as i am trying to arrange my schedule so i am working from home as much as possible.....

we are booked into the Ramada in southport it is above the venue so really close and very nice.....no need to kidnap her by then she will be fine she actually really enjoys seeing me onstage it is the 6months before that she hates me....lol

so things are starting to happen now after a week of water rebound from the West, i am dryer and more vascular...plus feeling much better after reinstating double cardio yesterday...

trained Back tonight and it was probably the best session i have had for some time...

Back:

Seated wide pulldowns 4 x 12

Rear pulldowns 4 x 12

Seated close grip Row 4 x 12

Partial deads 4 x 12

rope straight arm pulldowns FST-7

Cardio 2 x 45min sessions AM & PM

adding a few new compounds in this coming week to help harden the physique before the finals not going to divulge what they are just yet but never used some of them before so interested to see what they will bring.....

tomorrow is my birthday so will be celebrating with cardio at 6.30am and 200g of carbs.....lol


----------



## willsey4

Pscarb said:


> tomorrow is my birthday so will be celebrating with cardio at 6.30am and 200g of carbs.....lol


In that case Happy Birthday mate.

Try and have a good one!!!


----------



## Big JMJ

Happy Birthday mate

Just think at the end of the month you can celebrate your TOP 3 finish and your 50th birthday


----------



## 3752

your a funny man and because of that i will make a note of how little carbs you will have next year.....lol

my birthday celebration will be after the finals a top 3 finish will top off a good 6 months.....

so as we all know by now today is my 40th birthday and it feels weird saying that.....do i feel different do you know i feel ok in fact better today now i am 40 than i did yesterday hell it is only a number.....

it was a medium day today so diet had double the amount of carbs than normal(200g) all eaten in the first 4 meals...

training tonight was shoulders it is normally arms but i am training arms with Tom and Dutch tomorrow at Tom's gym as i am in the area on business...

Shoulders:

DB side laterals FST-7

Crucifix Rear delts 4 x 12

Seated machine press 4 x 12

Wide grip upright row 4 x 12

Shrugs 3 x 12

cardio was completed as normal 2 x 45min sessions....

i weighed this morning so i could let Harold know the progress i am down 4lbs from Saturday so down to 201lbs although 5lbs heavier than show day i feel i am looking slightly better just fuller and with 3.5 weeks to go am on target to be my best ever at the finals......


----------



## Jem

Happy Birthday you old fart


----------



## Jacko89

Happy Birthday Paul.


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> that would be god mate i am at Harolds on Wednesday afternoon from 3pm ish......the next day i am at Kim's mid afternoon....it would be good to see you and catch up also mate.....as for covering up if i don't get rid of this water from the West i most certainly will


Thats great mate. I'll come down to H's on Wed around 2.30pm and train quads there. Be great to see you. Hey I'll still be holding water too, from my enormous cheat I'm gonna have this sunday!!! :thumb:

Stay focused mate, not long to go now!!!

J


----------



## 3752

excellent mate....i won't be training legs i think it will be arms or shoulders depends what the big man has in store for me....

sorry again for the lack of updates but my ADSL has still not been sorted so tinternet time is limited....

i had to travel to Bristol on business on Thursday so took the oppertunity to train with Tom had a really good arm session with the monster that is blackman.....unfortunately i had a really bad migraine so could not go full steam but still a very good session....

Tom is one of those guys that does not blow smoke up anyone's ass so when he said i looked better than onstage at the West and had little to drop in the next 3 weeks i believe him so was very positive after the visit.....

cardio has been hard this past week but every time i start to drop i think about getting my glutes in and getting that top 3 finish at the finals.....

weighed in this morning and dropped 5lbs in the last week i weigh 200lbs on the nose today and although i am 4lbs heavier than the morning of the west i am leaner....

i have a hectic week ahead with visiting clients on Wed/Thursday along with a training session with Harold and a photo shoot at Skyline gym on Thursday planned.....

i trained legs this morning and decided to train Hamstrings before quads so i could bring out that last bit of separation.....

Hamstrings:

Lying leg curl Pscarb style

SLD 4 x 15

Single leg curl 3 x 15

Quads:

Leg press Pscarb style

Walking lunges 4 x 10 steps per leg

Glute machine kickbacks 4 x 15

i am sure cardio tomorrow morning will be loads of fun after that session.....lol


----------



## hilly

sounds like ure tightening up nicely paul. I will def be at the finals so cnt wait to see the package you bring.

quick questions - whats ure thoughts on cardio the last week and during refeed. Im thinking of droping the intensity down to just a light walk the last week then stopping all together for refeed friday and sat?

also do you no if i can buy tickets for finals on the door?

hilly


----------



## 3752

yes you can buy tickets on the day at the finals mate....

Cardio really should be dropped 3-4 days out from the show to allow your legs to rest and the separation to come through......


----------



## hilly

cheers paul, look forward to seeing u at the show will say hi if i see ya.


----------



## 3752

please do mate......i will be stood next to my wife and Carly who will probably both be ****ed lol

i had a decent weekend went out bowling and for a meal with my family as a belated birthday celebration......

3 weeks left to run before the show and i have to admit the self doubt is creeping in as it tends to do with me guess most cannot see how they look but just how great others in your class look.....

my head will be well and truly sorted on Wednesday when i visit Harold at his gym H tells me exactly as it is no beating around the bush which is what i need....plus James L will be there and like Harold he certainly does not mince his words......

tonight i trained a little late as my wife had an exam between 4 & 6 so trained along, i trained chest but was pretty weak and got an amazing pump quickly which in a way hampered my training....

Chest:

Incline smith press FST-7

Incline DB fly 4 x 12

Cable X Overs 4 x 12

Seated flat press 4 x 12

i then finished with 20minutes going through the compulsories and holding each pose fr 30 seconds.....

cardio was 2 x 45min on treadmill....

had a comment in the gym tonight that i was wasting away so not sure if that is a good or bad thing...lol

i have dropped the GH 3 weeks out i did this last time before the West and it certainly helped bring me in alot....

very proud of my two athletes Emma and Katy on Sunday for competing for the first time both did very well.....i just have John(Rack) this weekend and that will complete a great prepping season for NABBA....i will not be prepping anyone who i have not prepped before for the UKBFF season of shows due to me dieting for the Universe.....


----------



## 3752

i received a few pics from DNS video last week so thought i would pop a few up......


----------



## CharlieC25

Is that a Burger King in your trophy? No? I must be seeing things... or was it remembering things...

I will not be ****ed! I will be sober as a judge although seeing as I dont normally drink I probably will be needing Jay to prop me up.. just a little


----------



## 3752

after work today i travelled to Forest gym to meet up with Harold and to train with James L although i had a surprise when the monster that is Nytol walked in as well.......at this point i knew my delts would hate me forever.....lol

it was good to catch up with both Matt and James we trained delts and it was some session especially with a low carb dieting BB like me along for the ride.....

Delts:

Front mill press 4 sets

DB side raise 4 sets

Seated machine press 4 sets

Lying DB rear delts 4 sets

Plate raise and twist 2 sets

sets where taken to failure with rest/pause and partial reps.....

afterwards i had my talk with Harold he looked over me and was very pleased with my condition and size, he says i am on target to lose the 5ish lbs before i begin to deplete and carb up....so no changes where made for the final few weeks although i will push things a little more next week when i am at home and not travelling around and staying in hotels......

i must add that James was looking very good probably the thickest with excellent condition i have ever seen him off stage.......

tomorrow i have meetings all day and once they have finished i travel round to skyline gym to train and do a photo shoot with Kim....so looking forward to this as i have not seen Kim for a fair while....


----------



## supercell

Great seeing you mate. As I said you had a good look going on yesterday and looked healthy. And a healthy physique is one that responds well to dieting.

Got a little ache in my delts today (and my mid traps too!!) so all good.

Have a great day today with Kim and Co at Skyline and send em all my love and best wishes and I'll see you in 2 weeks time, probably in the bar of the Ramada.

2 weeks mate, that's all it is now. Make every minute of prep count and I am sure the best Pscarb will be on display in Southport. Like I said if you need a chat or a kick up the **** I'm just a call or text away!!

J


----------



## 3752

cheers James i had a great workout buddy.....those partials where evil and so will be used again....lol

i went to skyline gym today the home of one of the best female Pro Bodybuilders from these shores Kimberly Anne Jones (http://www.skylinegym.co.uk/) i went there to both train and to do a photo shoot with Alex Mac from the BEEF and Headz the official NABBA photographer both these guys are brilliant lensman.....

went through a tough workout on arms whilst Alex took pics this is what i did

Seated concentrated DB curls 3 sets (warm-up)

straight bar press-down 3 sets (warm-up)

seated DB curls 4 x 12

Rope pressdowns 4 x 12

One arm spider curls 4 x 12

V bar pressdowns 4 x 12

after this workout i did 30-45min of hard posing for the shoot.........

i received a thumbs up from Kim who just like Harold and James really knows her stuff so tonight i am a happy man the one thing i need to do is to start to believe i can win this so from here on in i will not be distracted by anyone else in my class i will be focusing on bringing the best ever Pscarb to the stage if there is another class 4 better on the day so be it.....

i came back to the hotel after the shoot had a 30min nap then did my cardio and that's when things went wrong.....i have pushed my carbs down to 48g today and normally this is not a problem but i did not raise my fats and i did not realise how much hard posing takes it out of you as i was on the X trainer just completed 40min the next thing i knew i was on the floor with the girl who looks after the fitness suite at the hotel looking over me panicking big time.....i passed out on the machine fukcing idiot that i am.....

i am now in my room drained and very very tired....

2 weeks to go head down to bring back the prize.....


----------



## hilly

careful paul, its one thing pushing it to the max to win but not good if you end up in hopsital in 2 weeks and not on stage


----------



## kgb

Pscarb said:


> the next thing i knew i was on the floor with the girl who looks after the fitness suite at the hotel looking over me panicking big time.....i passed out on the machine fukcing idiot that i am.....


She was probably worried thinking how she was going to move a suck a thick lump of muscle in to the recovery position.

Hope all is well.


----------



## ElfinTan

You balloon!!! Was it the carrot cake text that made you swoon ;o)


----------



## Kate1976

ElfinTan said:


> You balloon!!! Was it the carrot cake text that made you swoon ;o)


Shhhhhh don't swear in here Tan...well not until 29th at 8pm eh


----------



## supercell

Only real men pass out mate. Keep pushing it!!!! LOL

J


----------



## 3752

yea that's what i felt like James a real man....lol

had a decent weekend so far although snapping at both the kids and the wife daily is not good for this reason only i want this diet to end soon.....

i trained Legs on Saturday morning as travelling back Friday meant i spent time with the family....

Hamstrings:

Lying leg curl pscarb style

wide stance deadlifts grasping a BB between legs (tip from TT) 4 x 12

High foot position leg press 4 x 12

Quads:

Leg press Pscarb style

Leg exstensions FST-7

Walking lunges 3 x 10 steps per leg

Leg press calf raise 4 x 15 (this was the 2nd time this year i have trained calf's....  )

had my high day yesterday with my last cheat until the finals in 2 weeks time next weekend will be a clean re-feed....

my weight has dropped by another 5lbs this week currently i am 195lbs this is 1lb less than the day of the west i am much much leaner than the west......my confidence is starting to build now i have the mindset of the others in my class need to beat me not tat i need to beat them......

i am at home all next week so can push the diet further to etch out that extra condition....


----------



## hilly

sounds like things are on track paul. I am the same snapping etc. It feels like a 3rd person i feel myself snap with parents etc without meaning to. must be a nightmare having the kids etc.

not long now buddy. Im looking forward to watching the finals and seeing the package you bring.

a quick question if you diont mind paul. I have a quad tear that is causing my quad to swell a little and stop me conracting it fully. i feel it just needs rest to help it heal so am thinking of stopping cardio 6 days out and just resting it this week. Am also debating of getting some light massage on it tuesday so 5 days out. do you think this would have any negative effect stoping cardio 6 days out and having the massgage.

theres also a couple of recent pics on my journal if you get the chance to give me ure critical eye would be appreciated. have discussed it with my prep guy but value ure opinion among a few others if you would be kind enough to give it.

hilly


----------



## 3752

no mate the cardio can stop as it will just bring the cuts out more when stopped plus your condition is good so no fear there....the massage might bring water to the surface though.....personally i would not chance it from your pics i don't see how 2-3 more days of cardio would be worth the risk.....

i am at home all this week so have pushed my carbs down to 50g per day and also lowered th fats i am sure by Wednesday this will seem like a bad idea...... 

trained Chest tonight and thanks to some liquid fury i got a very good pump....lol

Incline press 4 x 12

Incline DB flyes 4 x 12

Cable x Overs 4 x 12

Pek Deck 4 x 12

Seated flat press 4 x 12

cardio was 2 x 45min sessions am and PWO......i spoke to a very good friend today who won class 3 at the West(Paul Power) he looked like death warmed up tonight so i asked if he had dropped his carbs his reply was.......(just to say he is absolutely peeled not an ounce of fat on him.....) yea i am eating 350g per day so then i ask how much cardio was he doing his answer....NONE.....none can you fukcing believe it.......lol


----------



## hilly

cheers paul appreciated.

Aint it a bitch how some people can diet with carbs like that.


----------



## CharlieC25

Haha Paul looked ace at the west! Does he train HIT in order to do no cardio??

Progress sounds good, not long to go now - light at the end of the tunnel - keep pushing, this time next week you will only have 4 days to go.. don't slack


----------



## RACK

Hi mate, sounds like all is going well.

Looking forward to seeing the pics from next comp after reading about your condition


----------



## 3752

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha Paul looked ace at the west! Does he train HIT in order to do no cardio??
> 
> Progress sounds good, not long to go now - light at the end of the tunnel - keep pushing, this time next week you will only have 4 days to go.. don't slack


yea i know....on another note Jen said you and her where just going to be p1ssed for he whole show.....lol



RACK said:


> Hi mate, sounds like all is going well.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the pics from next comp after reading about your condition


so am i mate so am i 

so 3rd very low carb day in a row now and really feeling it struggled with both cardio sessions and training today......

i have a slightly higher day tomorrow so that should fill me out and give me some energy....

trained Shoulders tonight i would not normally train shoulders after chest but due to the site rotation i am doing with my shots i had to.....

Shoulders:

Mill press 4 x 12

DB side raise 4 x 12

Rear cable pulls 4 x 12

DB upright row 4 x 12

BB front raise 4 x 12

i stripped off in the gym to get a better look at my condition i received some good comments concerning the dryness of my back which is good to hear my back is the last to come in and if that is dry then you can be certain every where else is.....

weighing myself in the morning then i can speak to Harold to see how we are going to approach this weekend as we would normally have a high clean carb day before we drop it for depletion the week of the show......


----------



## Kate1976

Just checking in ...glad to hear that all is well. Sorry I can't be there to support you.....


----------



## stl

Hi Pscarb,

Firstly congratulations on your win - reading through this journal it must be satisfying to win after some of the lows you experienced.

I have a couple of questions if you dont mind?

What was your Fat intake level on the High days? and secondly could you explain what the FST-7 style lifting entails?

Thanks Steve


----------



## Galtonator

Paul do you struggle with your emotions on a diet? I'm very up and down on mine and wondered if you get the same?


----------



## CharlieC25

Pscarb said:


> yea i know....on another note Jen said you and her where just going to be p1ssed for he whole show.....lol


Damn it!! That was a secret mission! I think I need to have words with your Mrs about spilling top secret information! But yes I will attempt to pi$$ off my hubby royally but getting extremely drunk but I fear I will fail as he doesn't like me when I am drunk or even merry - something about my outrageous flirting?? I mean me? flirt?? unheard of! 

Good luck for the next week though dude and call me with arrangements for Friday 

I'm excited for you! Whatever happens you are going to look awesome!


----------



## 3752

stl said:


> Hi Pscarb,
> 
> Firstly congratulations on your win - reading through this journal it must be satisfying to win after some of the lows you experienced.
> 
> I have a couple of questions if you dont mind?
> 
> What was your Fat intake level on the High days? and secondly could you explain what the FST-7 style lifting entails?
> 
> Thanks Steve


it is approx 35g mate

to be honest mate on low carbs i cannot summon the energy to detail the FST-7 theory but in the article section there is a comprehensive article on the subject...



Galtonator said:


> Paul do you struggle with your emotions on a diet? I'm very up and down on mine and wondered if you get the same?


Hell yes mate anyone who says they don't is a liar.....last night i was lower than ever on this diet really knocked me those that know me personally will attest to the fact that i am struggling more on this diet than ever before but this is probably due to the very low BF i have now....



CharlieC25 said:


> Damn it!! That was a secret mission! I think I need to have words with your Mrs about spilling top secret information! But yes I will attempt to pi$$ off my hubby royally but getting extremely drunk but I fear I will fail as he doesn't like me when I am drunk or even merry - something about my outrageous flirting?? I mean me? flirt?? unheard of!
> 
> Good luck for the next week though dude and call me with arrangements for Friday
> 
> I'm excited for you! Whatever happens you are going to look awesome!


cheers Carly.....Jen is looking forward to the Britain now she has a drinking partner.....lol she has gone out to buy a new outfit today...

yesterday was a bad day for me very drained and low really struggled to find the motivation.....i am better today but not by much...

trained Back last night..

Wide grip pulldowns to the front 4 x 12

Wide grip pulldowns to the rear 4 x 12

Seated row with rope attachment 4 x 12

Partial deads 4 x 12

Straight arm pullovers FST-7

Rope attachment face pulls 4 x 12

2 x 45min cardio sessions....

yesterday was a medium day which is normally 200g of carbs but because we are pushing it this week this was 150g.....

i did not sleep very well at all but this has been going on for a few days i think it is to do with the increased shots of the blend i am using that contains both Tren and Methyltrienolone....but last night was even worse i went to bed at 10.30pm but was back up and downstairs at 11.30pm didn't get back to bed until 2.30am so i missed morning cardio this morning did not want to but with how i have been feeling of late and 4hrs sleep it was never going to happen i doubt missing one session will do any harm though......

spoke to Harold yesterday and the plan for the next few days is set....i weighed yesterday morning and was 194lbs 4lbs less than a week ago when i saw him and he said i had 5lbs to lose.....

today and tomorrow will be low carb days(50g) then on Saturday it will be a clean high carb day(550g) believe me getting this amount of cals from clean food is a task.....  then from Sunday until midday Wednesday will be depletion days.....


----------



## defdaz

4lb in less than a week at your already low body fat is incredible paul, awesome! I just worked out what 550g carbs is in terms of cucumbers = 70!!! LOL!  Can't wait to see how you look, good luck!

FST-7 the idea is to try and stretch the fascia sheath around the muscle by pumping it up as much as possible. 7 sets, moderate weight (say 12 - 15 reps) with 30 seconds rest between each set. I've used a slightly modified version of this for side delts doing a few heavy sets of side raises (after a warm-up set) and then four or five pumping sets afterwards and it has really made a difference (and got me thinking that for some bodyparts where there are limited exercises we might not train enough - hence the extra sets have a double effect : pump/stretch and encouraging growth).


----------



## Ash1981

Hi pscarb been scanning through your thread mate.

im really interested in doing a carb cycling diet for 16 weeks before i go on holiday, i have looked into keto but i feel its a bit drstic for me(someone who needs carbs, thats how i feel anyway)

just a quick question on some advice you gave to a member called lauren (5 years ago) regarding carb cycling

you advised doing

Sunday: Low Carbs

Monday: Low Carbs

Tuesday: Moderate Carbs

Wednesday: High Carbs

Thursday: Moderate Carbs

Friday: Low Carbs

Saturday: Cheat Day/Re-Feed.

with lowering fats on high carb days and vice versa.

my question is do you keep the daily cals the same and just rotate the ratio?

heres the link http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/diets-nutrition/7098-carb-cycling.html

also how do you work out the ratios for the individual days?

is it 50/40/10 p/f/c for low carb days

40/30/30 p/c/f for medium carb days

30/50/20 p/c/f for high carb days

30/60/10 p/c/f for cheat day ???

any help you can give would be appreciated


----------



## 3752

ask me again after he finalsmate....


----------



## stl

*Pscarb*



> it is approx 35g mate


*defdaz*



> FST-7 the idea is to try and stretch the fascia sheath around the muscle by pumping it up as much as possible. 7 sets, moderate weight (say 12 - 15 reps) with 30 seconds rest between each set. I've used a slightly modified version of this for side delts doing a few heavy sets of side raises (after a warm-up set) and then four or five pumping sets afterwards and it has really made a difference (and got me thinking that for some bodyparts where there are limited exercises we might not train enough - hence the extra sets have a double effect : pump/stretch and encouraging growth).


Thanks - ill check out the article section


----------



## Galtonator

thanks Paul. Woking away a lot like you do I'm not sure i would be able to do this. Your a real inspiration. Good luck


----------



## 3752

cheers mate working away is not to bad as long as you plan ahead my boot of my car has always got these in there

1 x peanut butter

1 x large box of Oats so simple

5 x smoked tuna

2 x packs of couscous

1 x tub Extreme Whey

1 x Extreme Build and recover

with this i can stick to any diet.....


----------



## 3752

sorry for the lack of detailed updates this week guys but to be honest after training and cardio i have no energy to do anything but sleep.....

i trained legs tonight first time for about a month i have trained legs on a Friday night and not a Saturday morning i can tell you the cardio was much harder afterwards 

this was also my last leg session before the big day so had to make it a good one although the heat today did hamper things a little...

Leg exstensions 5 x 15 reps warm up

Lying leg curls Pscarb style

Wide stance dead-lift with bar between legs 4 x 12

Single leg curl 4 x 12

Leg press Pscarb style

Walking lunges 3 x 10 steps per leg

leg exstensions 5 x 15 pumping/finishing set...

2 x 45min cardio (am & PWO)

i dropped my carbs down to 60g again today and my fats down to 50g which makes a big difference when low carbing as well....tomorrow is my clean re-feed of approx 600g of carbs before i deplete Sun-Mon-Tues and maybe Wednesday morning.......

weigh in tomorrow morning hoping to have dropped the 5lbs from the last time i saw Harold so need to be 193lbs......


----------



## Jacko89

Paul, do the wide stance deadlifts with the bar between your legs look like this?






At around 1min in. I think Kai calls them Tompson Squats.


----------



## CharlieC25

Pscarb said:


> cheers Carly.....Jen is looking forward to the Britain now she has a drinking partner.....lol she has gone out to *buy a new outfit today*...


I knew I forgot to mention something to the husband! Now where is his credit card....

How was the weigh in this morning?


----------



## 3752

no change still 194lbs this is the first time i have not dropped from midweek in 5 weeks


----------



## RACK

Has the weight staying the same affected your head mate or are you ok with it due to your conditioning?


----------



## 3752

my head definatly went saturday and sunday john feeling a little better now mate but not much.....


----------



## bigsteve1974

Pscarb said:


> my head definatly went saturday and sunday john feeling a little better now mate but not much.....


Mate join the club my head goes Often.... :confused1:

steve


----------



## lockstock

Pscarb said:


> my head definatly went saturday and sunday john feeling a little better now mate but not much.....


Ditto!

I feel like a shrinking catabolic mess at the moment. A really bad day full of negative thoughts???

Im sure this will all surpass once the carbs get thrown in... If not im fvcked!

Mind games ay. Not long now Paul


----------



## 3752

you are correct Paul this is the worst time and i am my own worst enemy i see the best in my competitors and the worst in me.....as you say the carbs will make it all better.....well


----------



## RACK

Like you pionted out of FB Paul,people think that you don't get headfooks due to doing it so long.

Is it the same for you as everyone else though, once you speak to Harold and he gives you the thumbs up are you ok again?


----------



## 3752

yes mate just as it was with me and you......i sent Harold some pics i took yesterday in the gym he called me today to tell me i was where he wanted me to be at this stage and definatly the best/leanest i have ever been so my head for a short time at least is sorted


----------



## Galtonator

when you say goes. What you your mean, really depressed or angry?


----------



## 3752

Galtonator said:


> when you say goes. What you your mean, really depressed or angry?


never angry not really depressed either you just lose confidence in yourself it is hard to explain...

so yesterday was the start of the depletion week i trained in the morning so by the time i had finished the session i was well and truly fried and it was not even midday.....

carbs are down to 50g and so are the fats so not really alot to keep me upright....my water is up to 2 gallons a day and will remain at this level until Friday.

the session yesterday was Chest and Back 4 exercises per muscle group 4 x 12 sets with heavy weight.....

today was Shoulders and Arms with the same amount of sets and reps, i don't lower the weight until the last 2 depletion workouts where i go for the blood flushing pump......this will help to truly deplete the glycogen....

i had a chat with Harold today as i sent him some pics last night from my training session yesterday he was very pleased at the condition and said it was just a matter of depleting then filling back up for Saturday so with this in mind tonight was the last cardio session which gives me 4 days for my legs to come right in.....

i took some pics tonight after arms thought i would at least post one pic in the journal before the end......

so here you go....


----------



## weeman

your arms are looking fantastic there mate,and your face is telling the tale of exactly just how lean you are,dont think i've ever seen your face so pinched mate,well done,your on the final run now Paul,cant wait to see you in the flesh this Saturday!


----------



## Jem

Ha! I log on and you post a picture [finally] - veins look cool [but what do I know eh lol]

Remember to smile paul ....


----------



## RACK

Showed my training partner that pic last night, his reaction was "Foooking hell! No wonder you listen to him!"

Looking awesome mate!


----------



## CharlieC25

Looking wiiiiiide dude  great arms - keep ya head, if Harold is happy then that is all you need to worry yourself with..

See you Friday yippee..... If Jay isnt with us it'll be because Jen and I got hungry on the journey to Liverpooool


----------



## Galtonator

spot on Paul


----------



## laurie g

looking good paul your face is more pinched then ive ever seen it- well done


----------



## shakey

Agree with Laurie,dont think ive ever seen your face looking so pinchedmg:

Cant wait to see the pics of the weekend!

As i said in a text m8..your shape ie waist etc have improved so much & with your condition bang on i think your gonna take some beating:thumbup1:

Good Luck for the Show Paul & let me know how you get on


----------



## chrisj22

spot on


----------



## 3752

cheers guys and girls it has been a tough prep this year as it has been 2 weeks longer than any other i am/will be at my best at the show this is all i can do then it is down to the other guys to beat me, there are some great guys in my class so it will be hard but i will give it my best.....


----------



## Jacko89

You look amazing Paul. Loving that HUGE vein down both arms.

Impressive work mano


----------



## FATBOY

arms looking very nice buddy ,delt caps also improved home straight now m8


----------



## 3752

cheers guys....

so last day of depletion today and i am so glad i am absolutely shattered....no cardio today but did do a proper depletion workout consisting of...

Peck-Deck

Machine shoulder press

Wide grip pulldowns

Concentration curls

Rope pressdowns

all exercises had 4 sets 25 reps per set so a total of 500reps for the session.....

i will do the same tomorrow night but not as many reps as i start my carb up tomorrow...

i am travelling up to my head office in North Wales tomorrow so will be training at Kezz's gym he has agreed to cook me some turkey for Thursday whilst i am at work as well which is very good of him....

so spoke to Harold tonight where he gave me the news that i will need to eat 900g of carbs tomorrow to say i was shocked would be an understatement but as explained by Harold i carbed up for the West on 3 days of 750g and still needed a little more plus this time i am more depleted and leaner.....i am like most BB in that i think the carbs will make me fat but i fully intend to follow Harold's instructions to the letter as always as i have the benefit for the first time of having him at the show from Friday night so any last minute touches will be made face to face instead of over the phone.....

now for the bad news.....i shaved tonight whilst in the shower and due to me stretching round my back i have pulled a muscle down my back it is so bad that i am struggling to breath in without being in pain i am hoping this will relax over night.....


----------



## RACK

Would deep tissue massage help the muscle?

Also 900g carbs!!!! Your jaw's gonna be sore with all that chewing mate


----------



## 3752

i will try and get a massage on it tonight or tomorrow maybe Tan can help when i visit theres on friday......

900g sounds a sh1t load but with drinking 2 gallons of water and being in the car for 6hrs believe me it will not be all fun......


----------



## hilly

what foods will you be using mainly mate


----------



## 3752

i use some jumbo oats but use very little water with them because i will be travelling for 6 hours today i will use alot of basmati rice but i do use alot of free from bread and crumpets both are Gluten, Wheat and dairy free and i find they do not bloat me as much as oats and rice.....i also use a few bananas mate.....


----------



## Galtonator

Paul how do you handle the constant need for toilet breaks? You must no every loo in the Uk


----------



## ElfinTan

Pscarb said:


> i will try and get a massage on it tonight or tomorrow maybe Tan can help when i visit theres on friday......
> 
> 900g sounds a sh1t load but with drinking 2 gallons of water and being in the car for 6hrs believe me it will not be all fun......


Just say the word! x


----------



## 3752

hey everyone this will probably be my last or one of my last posts on this thread before the finals tomorrow......firstly let me say thank you for everyone's support i mean this as this has kept me going through a few low times during the last 20 weeks......

so how do i feel?? the confident start to the week is a distant memory now i did not sleep a wink last night worried about everything and nothing......my head has gone big time i am sure after seeing Harold today when he gets to southport my head will be picked up but for the moment it is way down......

but hey sh1t could be worse i could be short as well..


----------



## Bettyboo

Come on Paul, keep you head strong, You can do it, you are nearly there now one last step and you will be on the stage. It will be worth all the hard work.

T


----------



## Jem

Go and kick some fcuking @rse please !


----------



## Irish Beast

What class are you in Paul? I'm going tomorrow but not sure whether to do early or late show.


----------



## hilly

good luck, will be there shouting for ya


----------



## SPIKE1982

All the best Paul...


----------



## Jay.32

Pscarb said:


> never angry not really depressed either you just lose confidence in yourself it is hard to explain...
> 
> so yesterday was the start of the depletion week i trained in the morning so by the time i had finished the session i was well and truly fried and it was not even midday.....
> 
> carbs are down to 50g and so are the fats so not really alot to keep me upright....my water is up to 2 gallons a day and will remain at this level until Friday.
> 
> the session yesterday was Chest and Back 4 exercises per muscle group 4 x 12 sets with heavy weight.....
> 
> today was Shoulders and Arms with the same amount of sets and reps, i don't lower the weight until the last 2 depletion workouts where i go for the blood flushing pump......this will help to truly deplete the glycogen....
> 
> i had a chat with Harold today as i sent him some pics last night from my training session yesterday he was very pleased at the condition and said it was just a matter of depleting then filling back up for Saturday so with this in mind tonight was the last cardio session which gives me 4 days for my legs to come right in.....
> 
> i took some pics tonight after arms thought i would at least post one pic in the journal before the end......
> 
> so here you go....


 Paul your arms have come on loads since last year IMO

MASSIVE DIFFERENCE!


----------



## bigkiwi

Best of luck Paul - knock m' dead


----------



## Galtonator

go and destroy them Paul


----------



## 3752

cheers guys.....

after a pep talk with Tom and Paul, Tania George i realised i was being a big girl my head is well and truly screwed on and ready to rock tomorrow....

i have arrived at southport and checked into the hotel so time to chill....


----------



## ah24

Glad to hear it dude. Will forward that track in a few hours


----------



## Cheese

Looking forward to seeing you up there mate.


----------



## Jacko89

Good luck paul i wont be there, celebrating my early birthday and moving house :/ boring but knock em dead mate!!


----------



## FATBOY

good luck buddy


----------



## Howe

Best of luck!


----------



## ElfinTan

:rockon:

xxx


----------



## Kate1976

Looking forward to seeing the piccies of you with the winners trophy Paul


----------



## 3752

so the final day of this prep did not go to plan i guess unfortunately my condition on the day was not as sharp as it should of been and i placed 6th i am gutted as i know that i should of been better and in the evening i was dryer but it is all about the judging i know this.....

the line up was a good one with some great physiques all great lads a big well done to Paul Lock getting 2nd place at his first run at the Brits.....

the original plan was to place top 3 then go onto the Universe i have qualified for the Universe by placing 6th but am unsure if i will be going, i need to relax for a few days eat some crap and spend some time with my family once i have done this i will look at if i feel i can do my self justice on the Universe stage.....

Thank you to everyone who has supported me in the journal over the last 20 weeks this will be the last journal i do before a show or even off season though.....


----------



## bigsteve1974

Pscarb said:


> so the final day of this prep did not go to plan i guess unfortunately my condition on the day was not as sharp as it should of been and i placed 6th i am gutted as i know that i should of been better and in the evening i was dryer but it is all about the judging i know this.....
> 
> the line up was a good one with some great physiques all great lads a big well done to Paul Lock getting 2nd place at his first run at the Brits.....
> 
> the original plan was to place top 3 then go onto the Universe i have qualified for the Universe by placing 6th but am unsure if i will be going, i need to relax for a few days eat some crap and spend some time with my family once i have done this i will look at if i feel i can do my self justice on the Universe stage.....
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has supported me in the journal over the last 20 weeks this will be the last journal i do before a show or even off season though.....


thats the way mate.... :thumbup1:


----------



## FATBOY

hello m8 nice to meet you on the day, 

top six in that company is a fantastic acheivement although i could see how dissapointed you were. as you said is all on the day

you deffo looked much better at the evening show and have more to bring to the stage should you decide to do the universe .

enjoy your food and time with your family buddy


----------



## chrisj22

Congrats on the placing Paul 

What are your plans for the future?

I understand you'll be taking much needed time out with the family


----------



## Galtonator

Paul I have only met you once but always follow your journals. Take a much needed break and thankyou for keeping all us muscle heads in the loop about what you go through.

Got any pics?


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> so the final day of this prep did not go to plan i guess unfortunately my condition on the day was not as sharp as it should of been and i placed 6th i am gutted as i know that i should of been better and in the evening i was dryer but it is all about the judging i know this.....
> 
> the line up was a good one with some great physiques all great lads a big well done to Paul Lock getting 2nd place at his first run at the Brits.....
> 
> the original plan was to place top 3 then go onto the Universe i have qualified for the Universe by placing 6th but am unsure if i will be going, i need to relax for a few days eat some crap and spend some time with my family once i have done this i will look at if i feel i can do my self justice on the Universe stage.....
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has supported me in the journal over the last 20 weeks this will be the last journal i do before a show or even off season though.....


Come on boss ....don't start me off again :crying:

When I was a sobbing mess after my show and everyone was sat in the restaurant merrily drinking & eating, it was you on the end of the phone that stopped me giving up. You go above and beyond the call of duty whilst prepping people like me. You can and will get up on the uni stage


----------



## laurie g

well done paul and well done paul powers ( when you see him) good luck for the uni -COS YOU ARE DOING IT:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## ElfinTan

Step back

Regroup

Plan

Attack

x


----------



## 3752

thanks guys.....my head is coming round today i am not one to feel sorry for myself the Britain has passed so must stop dwelling on the result hell i did make top 6.....

i have not decided what i will be doing yet but i am started cardio again in the morning as i miss it weird that ain't it.....lol

today you would think i would stuff my face but i have only eaten twice just not felt the need to even jenny has been pushing me to eat more.....so tonight i will have to sit down and say hello to a rather attractive carrot cake a topless one at that


----------



## ElfinTan

...as ordered!


----------



## Galtonator

Just be normal for a bit and i'm sure the fire will come back


----------



## 3752

these are the only pics i have been able to get courtesy of Avril over on rippedglutes.com.....


----------



## LittleChris

What do you think led you to you not doing as well as you wanted, or do you not actually know? Tweaked something in the run up to the show and it didn't pay off?

Is the Universe in the UK or somewhere in Europe?


----------



## HTID

legs wer great paul, but lots ov work midsection and back if your steppin in2 the universe tbh.


----------



## 3752

LittleChris said:


> What do you think led you to you not doing as well as you wanted, or do you not actually know? Tweaked something in the run up to the show and it didn't pay off?
> 
> Is the Universe in the UK or somewhere in Europe?


i had tweaked some timings in the last 24hrs which led me to feel bloated and hold some water this effected how i could squeeze my abs on the day...



HTID said:


> legs wer great paul, but lots ov work midsection and back if your steppin in2 the universe tbh.


i don't mind constructive criticism i welcome it but if your going to say need alot of work mid section and back then please be more specific??

at the end of the day i missed my peak i was much better in the evening and even more so the morning after but i will take that and be better for the Universe but people just spouting "oh you need to have better this and that" really does not help maybe you can tell me how i can make my back and midsection better??


----------



## 3752

just got these pics from Carly who was sitting with my wife they are a little blurred...


----------



## willsey4

Well, well done Paul but sorry to hear you didnt get the result you wanted.

Pic still look awesome either way.

When you said above about not being able to squeeze your abs during the day due to bloat, is this show in the 3rd pic above when you can not see the mid line sepearating your abs or is this just the pic?

Legs however are spot on! Awesome shape and separation shown in that 3rd pic above.


----------



## FATBOY

have to agree m8 you were deffo a lot sharper at the evening show, amazing what a bit of water can do either way,

do you feel you put to much pressure on yourself this year m8 do you think stress could have been a facter in mistiming your condition ?


----------



## 3752

willsey4 said:


> Well, well done Paul but sorry to hear you didnt get the result you wanted.
> 
> Pic still look awesome either way.
> 
> When you said above about not being able to squeeze your abs during the day due to bloat, is this show in the 3rd pic above when you can not see the mid line separating your abs or is this just the pic?
> 
> Legs however are spot on! Awesome shape and separation shown in that 3rd pic above.


yes mate you are spot on although my stomach was not bloated it felt full if you know what i mean and i just could not squeeze them enough to bring them through not sure why....



FATBOY said:


> have to agree m8 you were deffo a lot sharper at the evening show, amazing what a bit of water can do either way,
> 
> do you feel you put to much pressure on yourself this year m8 do you think stress could have been a facter in mistiming your condition ?


most definitely mate i had a PM from my good friend Sully who i prepped and he came 3rd in my class he said that after the year i had last year losing nearly 30lbs of muscle hitting an all time low then moving house a week before the West and my wife taking her end of year exams before the finals plus working away yet still making top 6 is a big achievement and after thinking about it he is right....i put to much pressure on my self trying to live up to many peoples expectations this will not happen for the Universe as i won't be doing a journal i will just keep my head down and turn up on the day.....


----------



## strongasanox

good luck with the universe paul,,good vibes coming your way mate


----------



## HTID

Pscarb said:


> i had tweaked some timings in the last 24hrs which led me to feel bloated and hold some water this effected how i could squeeze my abs on the day...
> 
> i don't mind constructive criticism i welcome it but if your going to say need alot of work mid section and back then please be more specific??
> 
> at the end of the day i missed my peak i was much better in the evening and even more so the morning after but i will take that and be better for the Universe but people just spouting "oh you need to have better this and that" really does not help maybe you can tell me how i can make my back and midsection better??


hi paul, sorry! yes missed your peak deffo, which your legs and arms didnt really show they were superb, but your mid looked bloated, and back was wide and thick but not sharp and tight not to offend coz i can imagine the hard work and busy schedule you have, but maybe a few more pounds lighter for the universe and bam! your in.


----------



## 3752

yes mate you are correct believe me i looked alot different the day after although no use to man or beast....lol

i was 196lbs on the day of the Britain i will be 190lbs ish at the universe it certainly will be a different me onstage...

the stomach thing is funny to explain i had no fat but water and could not tense the abs i still cannot fully explain it but i need to understand it so it does not happen again....


----------



## HTID

Pscarb said:


> yes mate you are correct believe me i looked alot different the day after although no use to man or beast....lol
> 
> i was 196lbs on the day of the Britain i will be 190lbs ish at the universe it certainly will be a different me onstage...
> 
> the stomach thing is funny to explain i had no fat but water and could not tense the abs i still cannot fully explain it but i need to understand it so it does not happen again....


top man, universe here you come! LOOKOUT!!! and top men always come back stronger paul:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

cheers mate...

the pics of all the classes are on the NABBA site these are the ones for class 4 i am far left in the first call out...

http://www.nabba.co.uk/gallery/2010/britain/mr%20class%204/album/index.html


----------



## clarkey

Legs look off the scale Paul!! few tweaks you will def come back bigger n badder at the Universe, I think you have made big improvements in the year off :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

cheers John this was the general feedback i have received from most i have spoken to there will be a different me on the Universe stage.....


----------



## Linny

Looking forwards to seeing the Universe package Paul, loving your fire & determination to smash this chuck.

Onwards & upwards :thumbup1:


----------



## guinho

Pscarb said:


> cheers buddy although a big drop it had to come off the way i look now i reckon approx 194lbs at the west which will be 95% of best the other 5% will come for the Britain......thanks for popping into my journal mate when your show is only hours away best of luck for that when are you back in the UK??
> 
> the stress of the move has been massive when added to the comp prep....but we pick the keys up tomorrow so nearly there....
> 
> diet has been bang on as normal today....
> 
> Meal 1 - home made pancakes
> 
> Meal 2 - 2 whole eggs+2 whites/50g kol less cheese/1 tin smoked tuna
> 
> Meal 3 - 2 scoops extreme whey/50g PB
> 
> Meal 4 - home made pancakes
> 
> Meal 5 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey
> 
> Meal 6 - 260g fillet steak/veg
> 
> training tonight was shoulders and after i felt ready to drop.....
> 
> Seated machine press 5 x 15
> 
> DB side raise 4 x 12
> 
> BB front raise 4 x 12
> 
> Cable rear delts 4 x 12
> 
> BB Mill press 4 x 12
> 
> combine this with 2 cardio sessions and i am fukced.....but the detail is happening i still have some fat on my lower back but hopefully this will drop by time the show comes around.....but the cross straitions are on my legs, Shoulders and triceps i am very flat as i have been on 50g of carbs or less every day since last Saturday the plan will be to have a clean high carb day on Saturday then to deplete from Sunday until Wednesday.....


Congratulations for the results Paul!

Can you say me how you prepare your homemade pancake? You scramble the eggs and heat them? If yes yolk dont lose properties?

Regards


----------

